# Poor Responder....part 6



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh we are getting busy!!!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

wow, we sure are... shame there's no busiest thread comp. on ff, we'd win it hands down!

I'll see what i can do on the triplets front KJ... seeing as you and a few of the others have expressed an interest, i was thinking we could perhaps rotate them around - one month with each mummy or something.  (Ok, stop me there, i'm tempting fate aren't i?)

Hope your DH manages to get the pain under control soon... he must be so miz.  

Bodia, hope today's going well>>? 

Off to do an honest day's work, (well, what's left of it  )

Rooz xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls, i,ve just read pages to catch up!!! 
Firstly fantastic news Rooz am so chuffed for you!!! 
Carole really sorry hope you are coping ok?   Have you thought of your next step yet?
Bodia is today your et?
Had a lovely time away lots of walking drinking and eating so even fatter but diet starts tom an so does work!!!!!!!! 
 to everyone else missed chatting to you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome back Merse - We missed you too!!

Rooz - you had any symptoms?? Hows your boobs... nice and big?  

Hello everyone else!  Just got home so gonna go and cook my tea.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

hi laura hows u?  Did u find out what your FSH was? xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

'under 10' thats all she woudl say, i think she was trying to protect me from saying it was 9.9!! I asked her twice and secone time she said 'much better than last time' I guess I should have pressed her.  I have to email them tom anyway so may ask again!    What was yours this time, I've forgot?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Think it was 11.2!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well they say you are only as good as your highest reading and mine is 17!!  So thats really crap!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well if its now under 10 thats really good news!! 
Where is everyone tonight
Off to bed now back to work tom so prob won't sleep!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You know I've been late for work every day this week... Tim normally makes me a cuppa and runs me a bath in the morning! I've obviously become dependent on him!

Night hon... first day back is always grim... nearly the weekend though!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Is anyone still up?  I've just got in from work as had a big meeting this eveing so am buzzing and nowhere near ready for sleep.......ready to chat!

Roll on the weekend as its a girls trip to a spa for 2 days.  Cant wait!!  Need to relax and recharge!

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Sorry I've been absent - had a dreadful evening yesterday and went to bed at 7pm. Some cretinous [email protected] mowed down my lovely cat and left him dying in the street yesterday.
We've had him six years, and it took so long to get him to trust us as he was a rescue cat and had obviously had a very bad time of it before.
I still can't believe it - we lived next to a main road for three years and he was fine. Now we're in a really quiet road, this happens. I think the guy must have done it on purpose, as Felix's blood sprayed metres from his body and he was thrown to the side of the road. It's a clear run - there's no way the guy didn't see him there.
So sad.  
We've buried him in the front garden. Poor DH was in pieces.

Anyway, I'm trying to catch up on all your news, but it's over two different threads, so forgive me if I forget something/someone.

Rooz - the baby share scheme sounds like a good plan! Maybe you could have four? You keep the identical twins and we'll share out the rest! I can't believe I forgot your early test - the good news must have wiped the memory!

Laura - Still can't believe she didn't give you your FSH! These people are the limit. Has work noticed you've been late? Ah well, beggar em...

Welcome back Merse! Glad you had a good time - you really needed it. 

Ali - enjoy your spa! To answer your question, I have to be in Istanbul for 18 days. I'll miss home, I think! But worth it for the savings and success rates I reckon.

Sarah - sorry to hear the NHS lived up to its reputation. They are so blind in some clinics you're surprised they get any success at all, really. You'll feel so much better with another clinic.

Kerry - can't believe you're watching BB over in sunny Cyprus! There was a bit the other night where Charley was in the diary room saying she knew she had made it up about being so popular, but saying they deserved it and it was her revenge!!!!

Bodia - how's those embies? All doing well I hope.

Kirstie - good luck with getting a shorter notice period! Gawd, I'd love to give up work.

Nicks - how's it hanging?

And you Carole?

Pam, Pin, Odette, Beach - crikey, I'm going to have to start writing everyone down!

xxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Morning early bird Miranda nice to hear from you.  When is it that you go to Istanbul?  So sorry to hear about your cat.  I have had my beautiful dog for 11 years now.  When we were told we were moving to Cyprus I said I wouldnt go if I couldnt take my dog.  Luckily they dont have to go into quarantine now with the pet passport scheme.  I worried the whole time he was on the plane!!  We have at least another year here and am hoping he is going to be fit enough to take home.  He is suffering with the heat and his legs are starting to go now.  Vet also said that he is going blind!!  If I cant take him home I think the nicest thing to do would be to have him put to sleep.  Oh I am filling up just thinking about it!!  He is famous, he was on Soccor AM the other month singing the Welsh National Anthem and he has been in Chat Magazine!!  Oh I am sad!!!!

Well done Laura for getting your FSH down from 17.  At last count mine was 12.8, any ideas on how I can get mine down.

Bodia when is your EC?

Rooz when is your scan?

Hello to everyone else.

Speak soon
Kerry


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Miranda i'm so sorry about your cat, thats a terrible thing to happen.  I'd don't know what i'd do without my dog, i think our pets mean so much more to us as we don't have babies to love! sending you  
Kerry are you taking wheatgrass? I've been taking it for a few weeks now in the hope it can reduce my FSH?
Ali a spa sounds fab enjoy! 
Laura are you up You'll be late!! 
First day back and bloody hot water hasn't come on  so now waiting for it to heat up and have to be at work at 8.30!! Hope the rest of the day isn't like this!! 
Hi to all lol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I know what you mean, Merse - our furbabies are possibly more important to us tx girlies. It's the way it happened was so upsetting - you just don't feel the same about your neighbourhood knowing there's an ******** like that living round the corner.

Aww, Kerry! I guess 11's old for a dog - he must be feeling the heat. Did he suffer by going on the plane? Much better to keep him with you though - he'd have missed you so much. 
hee! About the radio and magazine deals you've got for him! Think you'll be the same with a child?   You'll have your work cut out, ferrying your offspring to drama and dance classes!

Thanks, girls. xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well I feel like poo today! I went out with work on a leaving do last night and I feel shocking. I haven't been drinking for ages and I went hell for leather last night and am paying the price this morning.

Miranda - I am strangely ok about the whole NHS thing,  think I more than half expected it! I am looking forward to starting at a new clinic. 5 weeks and counting to my appointment. 

Kerry - Have you read Zita West's book Fertility and Conception? Laura B put me onto it on another website. It has some really good advice as to how you can help regulate your hormones. I am currently taking Agnus Castus, Wheatgrass tablets, 1000mg of Fish oil and my multi vit too. I also have acupuncture and I had a 6 month course of Chinese Herbal treatment. All of which has helped me get my FSH from 11.9 to below 10.

Off to push some paper around my desk now to look busy

Bye bye

Sarah c xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh I forgot to say Miranda, I am so sorry about you cat. My stomach flipped over when I read your message. Your fur baby is in cat heaven now


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Miranda - I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.  You must be so upset and angry.  I had a rescue cat a couple of years ago and it took him ages to settle with me too.  He was blind in one eye and this soon became cancerous and had to be removed and his socket sewn up.  He never fully recovered and about a year later was put to sleep while I was with him.  I only had him 2 years but it broke my heart.  I swear that after the vet said he had died that when I bent over and gave him a kiss he exhaled a breath just to respond to me.  I know exactly how you must be feeling.  As for the driver, how can people like that live with themselves?  It destroys all faith you have in people.  Just think about how much better the life he had was because of you rescuing him.  

I have done lots of reading about FSH but perhaps not as much as you all.  Could someone help explain this to me - If the level is high (mine was 17.3 then 15.1 after a few weeks of acupuncture, chinese herbs and wheatgrass - or a fluke) how does it being lower increase chances?  If the level is high it indicates low ovarian reserve and the body trying hard to stimulate the ovaries to produce an egg then by trying different things to reduce it doesn't that just inhibit the FSH and therefore stop any eggs being ripened at all?  I'm still taking all the usual and have been now for 3 months since last test.  Hoping to get test again next AF but have feeling it will fall this weekend.  Nothing like AF when you are at a spa!!!  

Roozie - how are you feeling?  This must be the longest few weeks of your life.  

Laura - hope you got to work on time.  Is your partner away at the mo?

Merse - hope first day back was not too painful.  Friday tomorrow - thank god!!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ali - my understanding of FSH is this - your eggs are your eggs genetically and you can't really do anything about them.  If your FSH is high its an indication your own body is working hard to stimulate the ovaries to make eggs.  IVF with a high FSH can mean then that you don't respond well to stims.  If you wait til it is lower there is a higher chance you will get more eggs cos lower FSH is your body telling you its a bit more efficient that month.  Same eggs though! If you get more its obviously much better as higher numbers to work with.  Sometimes stimulation regimes can effect egg quality they say.  FSH fluctuates naturally.  From my personal point of view (conventional medicine) I don't believe there is any evidence that supplements etc will actually lower your FSH and if they did a proper trial comparing supplements to placebo lots of women would see a lower FSH whichever one they took. There are lots of 'alternative medicine' points of view though, particularly on websites like these. Saying that, most of the things to try are harmless so why not?!!  
Swinny - hope you have better luck at a new clinic.   Am sure there is a much better proto out there for you.  Did you start DHEA before or after your last failed cycle?
Mirra - am so so sorry to hear about your poor cat.   Is it the one in the picture?  To draw some positives - at least you know what has happened to him, better than never knowing when they just disappear.  Horrible news though.  During my IVF stress my cat hadn't come in by 11pm (does this quite a lot) but I completely lost it and got in the car to drive round expecting to find him on a road somewhere.  2 doors down I caught him running back towards home looking very guilty!! I had been calling for hours!
Rooz - how you?? Thought scan was today - I can't wait another week girl!  
Bodia - hope ET went Ok and you are resting up  
KJ - pins and needles is just a sign that the nerves are being compressed - not particularly good but it will go when he gets better.  Hope he's making some progress.  Those tablets dude - hope you read the side effects if you lapse and eat fat - something like 'oily leakage from rectum and faecal incontinence'    
LB - so you are missing him then?! When is he back?  
Merse - welcome back! Hope you got your hot water sorted.  
Hi to everyone else  
Gotta go to work in a bit -  
NDub


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi my pretties  

Just a really quck one, will be back properly later (in Arnie style!), but caught Mirra's post and just wanted to say Mirra, that i'm so sorry this has happened to you. I can imagine how distraught you and DH must be feeling about it, it's pretty horrific. How could someone be so cold & do that, it really does make you lose faith in people. God if you could find out who they were, i bet you'd love to do the same to them.  (DH & I will come down and help you too - DH is cat potty) Ok, so 2 wrongs don't make a right but GRRRRRR.  

Bodia - hope ET all cool. 

Take care and chat later,

Rooz xx

PS. Nicks - you're going to have to wait another week for the next GIFT installment i'm afraid!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, you guys! You're all so lovely.

Yes Nicks, it is the one in the picture. I just can't believe the guy did that. I know who it is now, I just don't know what to do about it. He fancies himself as the local tough guy.

Ali - I tried to think what a lovely life he'd had with us and it broke my heart again, thinking he  could have had at least double that many years with us. I can't believe how down I am about it. feel like I've been run over myself.

Rooz - might take you up on that! Is your DH a strapping lad? Think we could do some damage, the four of us...

sarah - it's really rejuvenating to change clinic! No wonder you feel better. I think you'll be surprised how much better your response is on the SP.

Now here's my question: Given that my FSH is normal and my AMH is one step away from menopause, does that mean my ovaries are just not bothering? I'm at a loss. I can feel them doing this this month, which I think may be down to the DHEA, but I'm not sure.


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Miranda - So sorry to read about your precious furbaby. Sending you love and strength. We got 2 cats from cats protection at the time of my first IVF in Jan, and they are literally my babies. DH actually promised me another one just as I was going under GA when I had EC on Mon!  

Had transfer yesterday and have now got one  Grade 3 & 1/2, and one grade 3 embie hopefully nesting into their home for the next 9 months! No frosties as they wouldn't freeze just one  

Had acupuncture before and after transfer this time, and have been advised 3 days of bed rest! Am already going   Spent morning in bed and am off to the sofa in a mo!

Had a pg announcement the day before transfer from an old friend who's 14 weeks. Happy for her, but it's always so hard to imagine getting pg on schedule like that isn't it?!  

It's so busy on this thread I'm finding it difficult to keep up! But thanks so much all of you for being so welcoming and kind and supportive thus far!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well done Bodia! Now we have to pray for them to stick.

Three cats? You won't have enough hands!   Awww, I should get another cat really, but it hurts too much to think about it right now.

I'll have a squint at the RSPCA website anyway. I still can't believe it - what a cucking funt, n'est pas?

Why have you been told bed rest, do you know? Is that their standard advice?

xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi again girls,

Just nipped on at work. I’ll get shot if I get caught but since my hangover has ruined my working day, I thought what the hell.

Mirra - Count me and DH in on the bashing of the thug, our cat is our baby and I can only imagine the grief that you’re feeling. What a ****** he is! I am a firm believer of what goes around comes around though, so hopefully a juggernaut will mow him down!

Nicki W - I started taking normal DHEA about a week after my 1st cycle was abandoned in May and was on it for about 3 weeks, but then they started me on another cycle at the start of June and I chickened out of taking it whilst having my treatment, but then when that was abandoned I started back on the DHEA again. After reading about DHEA a bit more I then decided to change to 7 Keto DHEA as it is supposed to be a more natural version and I have been taking that now for a week. I am hoping to have another cycle in mid September and so I will have been taking it on and off for about 4 months.

Not sure whether it will help, but I am giving it a go anyhow!

Sarah C xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Well done Bodia

Get those feet up honey and indulge yourself with loads of chocolate and trashy chick flicks 

Sarah C xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all, just finished work, thank goodness didn't stop all day!!!
Got water sorted thankfully!
Bodia feet up now luvy!! 
Miranda 
Laura were you on time? 
Swinny hows the head now? 
 to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Miranda sorry to hear about your fur baby 

Nicki - glad to have you back. I can't wait for Sept to come around for the next go. I tried to bring it forward to this month but they couldn't fit me in and on holiday next month. Ah well I am sure Sept will be round soon.

Roozie - hope you are looking after yourself properly. 

Hello all the newbies - sorry I have no chance in catching up completely

Bodia - Fingers crossed for you.

Went to the Lister on Monday for a second opinion and they will be happy to treat me in Nov if this one in Sept fails. Consultant was a lot more optimistic than I expected and will treat me on the SP Cetrotide and Clomid Protocol. FHS done last Tuesday came back at 9.5 so was a lot higher than I have had before but no surprise considering how badly I respond.

Going to try and get an appointment at the ARCC.

Must try and keep up to date - sorry again all the people I have missed.

Pam x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hello girls!
Just a quickie - off to make spag bol for tea   Friend is coming round.
Mirra - he looks lovely in his picture bless him   Don't know what your figures mean hun - its totally confusing - my FSH is higher than anyone's and I did OK numbers wise. 
Its gonna be busy on here in September.  
P*ssed off with work at the mo. 
Swinny - so you haven't really had a decent DHEA trial then - maybe it will work for you next time  
Well done Bods! Hope they stick  
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Evening girls,

Congrats Bodia - you can heave a sigh of relief and just concentrate on doing v little for the next few days....your DH's promise as you were going under made me laugh!! 


Mirra - unfortunately neither DH nor I can boast height but that's perfect for a bloody good kick in the balls  How are you so sure it's him tho'? If only you could get some evidence together and nail the b*stard...

Merse, good to have you back, glad you had a relaxed time away... where did you go by the way, anywhere lovely and hot? (ie. abroad!) 

Pam, so glad you're getting offers from clinics who are interested. Your FSH isn't bad at all, but as Nicks said, that factor alone never explains how we respond, it's all so unpredictable. Btw, i was on the SP with Clomid & Cetrotide, same as Mirra too i think and i definitely responded better than last time around, although i was on a higher dose of stims. Anyway, Sep will be along before you know it, esp. if you on hol before then (i remember you booking smthg up...)?

Right, must attend to my tarts... (see, i am still a floozie )

Rooz xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Rooz, no where hot i'm afraid, just a cottage on the Isle of Wight we took the dog for his first holiday!! Bless him its just slept since we've been back think we walked his paws off!! Hope you aren't working too hard? 
I've just heard back from my clinic as i asked for an AMH, my cons is looking into it to see if its worthwhile doing!!!
Also does anyone know if your FSH rises from day one to five? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Wow I don't know where to start!!  We will have to start our own website soon!!

Mirra -    I'm so so sorry.  That is awful I don't think I could bear finding one of my babies that way. And the driver not even stopping Did he have a tag on? You know one of the worst days of my life was last August, it was my expected due day for my baby so was already at a low, then my beautiful cat just was dead in the hallway.  She was only 5 and was fine all day. I was sick and cuddled her most of the night. I was so devastated she was a rescue cat too.  My new cat that I got in December is desperate to go out but i really just can't let her as I love her so much and am terrified she will either get stolen or run over.  We need a garden that I can cat proof.. thats my plan.

Merse - Yes made it in on time today.. had a meeting that i was chairing at 10 so had to make the effort!  To be honest noone noticed as I'm only half office based and often have early visits etc...  

Rooz - You baking?? You walking round in your pinny being all motherly!! 

Pam - Glad your appointment went well, Lister has a great rep, my ff with FSH of 13 ot preg with twins with them... watch their costs though.. think they bang on alot of extras.

Nicks - whats happening at work?  Anything we can help with?? We are quite a crowd now!!  

Bodia -   PUPO

Kerry - Hows DH?  You can't have your dog put to sleep!! Youwill have to bring him home in a air ambulance if he poorly... we will have a whip round if needed.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello lovelies!

Well, I reported the guy to the police, who phoned him. He said he'd heard a thump, but thought it was something in his camper van falling down. When the PC said he'd been witnessed speeding up he made some lame excuse about his van's engine playing up.
At least he knows we're on to him. She said he sounded really disrressed on the phone, so maybe I should give him the benefit of the doubt. Don't want to though.
There's nothing they can do legally - if you run over a dog legally you have to report it, but not a cat.

Laura - that's awful about your cat. really awful. What a dreadful time that must have been. I must admit I had a sneaky peek on the RSPCA website and was quite struck by a grey and white called ASBO. But it's too soon as yet - I still feel sick and have only had a banana and some prunes in 24 hours.
You can't cat-proof a garden! My stepdaughter's cat taught Felix to get up to the roofs around here...
he didn't have a tag - he was microchipped.
It's such a small place people know whose animal it is, bless them. My neighbour cleaned up the blood best he could - how sweet is that?

Merse - just insist on the AMH! Don't let your cons dictate your treatment - give him/her what for!  

Rooz - how's the tarts? Are you queen of hearts now? How are our babies? Don't worry - we'll have to handle this ourselves, as we can't possibly have a woman pregnant with quads beating him up!

Nicks, I don't know what my numbers mean either!   Ah bum.

Pam - I can't recommend the Lister highly enough - they're fab. But watch the bills, as you've already been told. Their billing department sucks the big one.

Sarah - let me know if you get any symptoms on the 7 keto. I'm so spotty and weird feeling on the normal one. Keep taking days off, but I feel quite PMT-ish (big sore belly) on them.

Everyone else - hello!!!

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

oh forgot to say...

low AMH/ Inhibin B is related to your quantity of eggs.  Fsh is more related to the quality but is not such an exact relationship.  So low AMH and Low FSH in theory would suggest not many but good quality eggs.

Mirra - can you believe that my op next month is on that anniversary!!   How crap is that!

Merse - yes fsh gets higher as it gets closer to ovulation. day 2/3 it should be at its lowest.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi girls

I'm glad others are having trouble keeing up.  I thought it was just me being new to all this.

I had my lap and dye last week and was told that I would get a follow up appointment with the consultant in 6 to 8 weeks.  Well, got the appt through today and its for January 2008!!!!!!!!  This was to discuss being referred for IVF and based on what he told me last time may be too late for me.  Does he have to make the referral to say the Lister or can I contact them directly??

Help!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ali - Thats CRAP!!!!  You  can self refer yourself to any of the private places, they like a copy of your medical records or a letter outlining issues from your consultant.  Call and ask for a cancellation, I have been amazed that I've asked for this many times and often they just say.. oh ok.. what about blah blah!  You can't wait 6 months for a follow up... thats daft!!    Ring and be a pest... only way you get things done!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

So would the fact that i had my FSH done on day 5 mean it could be lower if i do day 2-3 next time or am i clutching at straws?
Ali thats terrible you def need to get on the phone and find out whats going on 6months is not 6 weeks and i'm sure they prob can't leave you that long?
This may seem like a daft question but if you are a poor responder is that because of high FSH or just one of those things? 
Carole how are you hon?


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep, you're right Laura.  I'll do that first thing tomorrow.  Re what you just said about the FSH / AMH stuff, I've not been toldanything about AMH.  Would this have been tested automatically? 

Bodia - congratulations.  That is such fab news!!  Fingers crossed  

x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Merse - Laura very kindly guided me to this thread when I joined at the weekend.  She explained (I think she knows more than any consultant!!!) that due to my high FSH it would mean I would probably respond poorly to treatment.  I am kind of at the stage where itsnot happening naturally so need to take the plunge and go for IVF.

x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

What is your FSH? xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ali - I know someone who had a FSH of 21 and fell preg nat, she had a little boy about 3 months ago.  God I so wish I didn't know so much about fertility, i never did before just know there was a sperm and an egg!    As for AMH the NHS don't do it, you have to go private to get it done its about £100.

Merse - I do think it would be lower mine has varied alot and has a always been lowest on day 2-3. I have short cycle and ov quite early so I think its even more important for me to do my FSH early in the cycle.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

It was tested in Jan and I got the result in March at my first appointment - my GP is a different PCT to the hospital so I had to collect the results and take them to my appointment.  Read them and saw the heart stopping phrase on the results that said "Indicative of incipient premature ovarian failure" then had to wait 4 days to see consultant for proper explanation thoug that was as bad as expected.

Then it was 17.3.  I had it done again in April when it was 15.1 after 5 weeks of acupuncture, wheatgrass and improved diet (though I have always eaten pretty healthily).  Will get it tested next AF if its not at a weekend.  How about you?

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi

Merse- My head is thumping and I feel like I've done a few rounds with Ricky Hatton.

Good news girls, I am sooooooooooooooooo excited. After my 2nd abandoned cycle I wrote a letter of complaint to Bury PCT outlining the crappy treatment that we'd had and asking if we could be moved to another clinic. Well I chased it up with them today and it looks like they're going to fund another cycle at The Liverpool Womens hospital. I have already been in contact with Liverpool and they are happy to treat me straight away. So it looks as though it just a case of getting the paperwork sorted and I'll be able to have another funded go...yippee!!! 

Bodia - hope you're milking the whole I can't lift a finger time. How's it going with your embies on board? Are you drinking plenty of Pineapple juice to make your womb lining nice and sticky??

Pam - Know how you feel about the waiting, I want to get started again ASAP, but I go away at the end of August, so I am hoping that I'll be able to have another go in September.

Nicki - In September I will have been taking DHEA for over 4 months, so it should have had chance to work properly.

Mirra - How you feeling chicky I went a bit spotty with the DHEA, I am hoping that now I've switched to the 7 keto that should sort itself out. Keep you posted on that one matey.

I decided that my hangover wasn't torture enough so I took my sorry ass back to Weight Watchers....aggghhhh!! I knew my pants were getting tighter and I've just been putting it off. I've put on 8.5 pounds since I reached goal in December, flaming gutted! All this comfort eating is making my **** expand and its got to stop.

Has anyone had treatment at The Liverpool Women's hospital? Just wondered what it was like. I have heard that they've got a good rep with poor responders.

Bye Bye FF's

Sarah C xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ali - your AMH is not tested as standard - it's still fairly new and only a handful of places do it at all.
You can't wait all that time! Call them and get right on their case.

Thanks for that laura! So that means that they're not old eggs, just thin on the ground? That makes me feel a whole lot better.

Merse - it can't be because of high FSH, because mine is low!
One of those things, I think.

Great news about your treatment Sarah! Whoo-hoo!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah - Fab news,..... see shout loud to get things done!!!  Well done!    As for jeans feeling tigher.. I got offered a seat on the train today??!!  I'm very PMT at the mo so got a bit bloated... sure the guy thought I was preg!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

mine is 11.2 it was 8.6 last sept but seems to have crept up since then but i did have the blood test on day 5 so i'm hoping if i get bloods done earlier this time that may help
So have you had an AMH done then? Also FSH varies so much i think it needs to be tested over a few months to see what is going on? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Ali you need to read Inconceivable by Julia Indichova, it will really give you some inspiration. Her FSH was over 40 and she got it right down by changing her diet and lifestyle.

Sarah C xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Great news sarah!  And i hope your heads betta soon!!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - your not normal!!! normally high fsh means you chuck out lots of fsh to produce the one monthly egg, hence normally you need lots of stimms to get going so more likely to be a poor responder.  But its not really that cut and dried, my froned had fsh of 13 was on about 225 menopur and produced about 20 eggs which went on to produce 4 babies!! What a batch!  

I think the best advice is not to stress over the numbers... easier said than done I know  

I read/ saw something somewhere recently (thats helpful) about taking a young persons egg and transfering your chromosones into it.. you never know it may be avalible one day for us who need it.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Merse - no, not had AMH done but will ook into that more now thanks to the advice I have had tonight.

Sarah - I have read Inconceivable and that gave me the impotus to try the vaious things I am trying.  I'm also trying hard not to get too hung up on the level as she managed it with higher than me and so did Laura's friend, as she mentioned.  Dont you just wish you had a crystal ball to tell you what the future holds so you can make the right choices and not feel in limbo, hoping?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ali - When you find that crystal ball... let me borrow it!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Too right!!!!  Wouldn't it just save us all so much angst/heartache/worry/wondering?  We could come to terms with what the future has in store and get on with life!  I know I/we should be doing that anyway, and to some extent I do but its always at the back of my mind.

When is your boyf back?

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sunday.. 

think of all the money we would save on treatment too if we knew the end results.  I'm worried IVF will be addictive and I'll keep thinking.. one more go!    Still be at it when I'm 60!


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi All, thought i'd catch up with you while waiting for my take-away!!  We are having a new bathroom suite this week so have been striping wallpaper.  At least after 4 days it looks like a bathroom again and not an empty room with a toilet in it !!!   

Sarah - i just wanted to say that i had all my treatment at the Liverpool Womens Hospital. Everyone there is lovely and kind and helpful.  The only negative thing i will say about LWH (and i'm not the only one to say it), is that they are rally bad at answering the phone and that can be really upsetting and frustrating when you need to book a scan or something.  Apart from that i can't fault them.  i only had 4 eggs, 3 fertilized, and here i am 22 (ish) weeks later, getting fatter and fatter   .

Take-away is here, catch up later.


Pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Pin honey - hows you? Hows bump?  Hope you not doing too much.. Mmmm take away!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi everyone, a real quick one from me.  Having to use a communal computer, so don't have long to look at at all the posts, grrr!  This thread is so busy now - it's going to take me a while to catch up.  Hopefully our computer should arrive next week so can happily surf 'til my heart's content.  Feeling really spaced out at the mo...think it's the jet lag.  It's soooo humid and hot here at the moment - Kerry -I now know how you feel.  Thank god for air con tho!  

 to all the new ladies.  Will need to re read the posts to find out where you all are in your tx.  My brain is on go slow at the mo.

Rooz - can't wait to hear the results of your scan.  If it is triplets, can I borrow one for a while   

Mirra -   re your cat.  I'm a real cat lover (although dh is scared of them so I've never had a cat whilst we've been together).  I cried reading your post.  I'm sure your cat is very happy up in cat heaven, with an unlimited supply of fresh fish and cream.  I still think of my dear cat most days who has been in cat heaven for almost 10 years (yes, I'm very sad!).

Right - am off to the gym.  Haven't been for 3 months and I can't avoid it any longer.  Everything wobbles at the moment and seeing as I'm without work for a couple of months I don't really have an excuse not to go.  We're currently living in serviced apartments and they've got amazing facilities such as a gym, pools, spa - better make the most of it.

Have changed my ticker too.  Getting quite a pro at them!  Got consultation on the 30th to discuss next cycle - am hoping I can start sooner rather than later.  Will keep you posted.  

emmaxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello Everyone cant stay long cause at work.  Just wanted to tell you what happened to me last night.  I am lying in bed and my husband wakes me up asking is there anything crawling on him.  I turned to look at him only to see a MASSIVE cockraoch sitting on his head looking at me.

Well I have never moved so fast in all of my life!!  Spent an hour looking for it then to try and kill it!!  Got it in the end tho, but didnt sleep all night imagining all sorts of things!!

Hence, cant wait to move back to the UK next year!!!

Speak soon
Kerry


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Kerry, it's funny what the eyes see! I had to read that twice, as I didn't see the roach bit!!!  I thought, hang on, they have an eye, but would it be sitting on you DH's _head _ looking at you?
Ew - you poor thing.

Emma - thanks for your message. My DH absolutely detested cats whenwe got together - he was nice to Baboochka, my old cat, but it was only when she died he realised how fond he was of her - he was in bits. Made her a coffin of laminate flooring! Awww. When we got Felix he fell in love with him over time, too.Think it was because Felix was soooo unsociable, but after a while he loved just us. DH said to me only last week, 'You know, I really, really love Felix, even more than Bryony' (one of the dogs).
Honestly, if it was a film, as he said that dire music would ring out, wouldn't it? Violins and stuff.
It's going to take a while to settle over there I should think. Have you got a nice place?

Pin - hello! How's your bumpiness?

Laura - I know I'm not normal! In more ways than one. I had that burning feeling in my ovaries for a few days this week, like I was on stimms, so I dropped the DHEA for a few days. God knows what it's doing to me - it certainly perked up my libido though!

Ali - I have a pack of tarot cards, shall I get them out? I was thinking of going to a psychic though. I just don't know if I'd accept it if she said there was no hope.

Bodia - how's the incubating going?

Merse - hello FSH lady! As Laura says, it's easy to get hung up on the numbers, especially if your clinic seems obsessed with them. Are you going to monitor it over a few months then have treatment?

Rooz - are you snoozing? How are our babies?

Pam, Sarah, Odette, Nicks - hola!
xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh Mir you have made me laugh!!  Well it hasnt put my DH off he still lying in bed with bad back!!

Got family coming over in 2 weeks I am very excited just hope DH is better by then.

Right off to watchthe 500th episode of Deal or no Deal!!

Kerry
xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Kerry thats disgusting i don't think I'd sleep for a week!! I don't do creepy crawlies!!! 
Miranda i'm obsessed i know  i think i'm just focusing on that as have nothing else to at the mo!! Hopefully clinic will get back to me about AMH next week!!!
Hi all  xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone....the weekend at last.   Just packing for the spa break.  There are 6 of us going and we're all smuggling alcohol on our bags like we are going on a school trip.  I guess it will feel a bit like that too as my friend who is driving has a people mover thats like a minibus - needs it to cart all her carefully scheduled, naturally conceived children about!!!!  

Miranda - if I had my cards read and she/he said a baby was in my future it would defo give me hope.  If she/he said not I would think they were crap and a phoney!!  I had mine read years ago before I knew about any of this and she told me I had twin girls already and would have one more.  I said I had no children and she really argued with me.  I wanted my £20 back but no chance.

If DHEA picks up your libido I'm definitely ordering some this weekend.  DP would think all his christmasses had come at once!!!

Kerry - do you watch deal or no deal cos you like it or cos it reminds you of England?  When I was in America for a year after I left uni I used to watch all sorts of stuff I would not dream of watching here just cos it was comforting - Are you being served, keeping up appearances, the good life etc.

Hi to everyone else!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

btw, meant to say that I contacted the hospital today and asked fro an earlier appt that Jan 08 and was told this is the earliest available.  She looked for a cancellation but there were none and suggested I keep ringing.  I explained that from what the consultant said last time that Jan 08 may be too late literally so she put me through to his secretary....who was out.  I'll try again Monday.  

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

KJ - that cock(roach) story is horrible!   Yuck!
Pin - don't overdo the DIY! -or the takeaway eating!
Mirra - wish my libido responded to DHEA! Got the zits instead   You and your burning ovaries eh  
LB - last weekend as a single girl?  what you up too?  Not long til op now ............
Emma choc-chick - Hong Kong girl! Make the most of the weather - still   here
Rooz you old tart   how are you doing? Do you bake them yourself then for your shop? Hope you are feeding our babies a good diet.  Is there lots of omega 3 in tarts?  
Ali - hope the spa weekend is good. Sh*te about that appointment. We never went down the NHS route at all as we were told the wait for treatment was 5 years.  I was 37 at the time. Now I wish at least I was in the 'system' just in case I was getting to the top of the list (of course you think initially one IUI and that would be it!   )
Merse - never had my AMH done.  Maybe i should ......think you can get tests from Boots on the internet.  Didn't want to do it last cycle in case it was really bad..... 
Kirst - hi dude.  How's the notice period going?
Bodia - when is test?  
Swinny - great about LWH   Are you our next cycler then?  The August dudette?
hi to all others I've missed!
Was meant to go to Forest of Dean tonight but weather awful.  DH took 6 hours to get from Stroud to Gloucester and now has booked into B&B due to all roads flooded and gridlocked   I'm staying put until the waters die down  
Quiet nite watching BB for me  

NDub


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Nicks

This weather is truely crappy.  Its nearly August and we've had no real summer to speak of.    Our NHS route has started more by accident really.  I went to see my GP as I was approaching 35 and nothing was happening ater trying for nearly a year.  I expected them to say that there was no problem and that we'd not been trying long enough, but no.  How naive of me.  I was in such shock at the hospital appt and I think the consultant wanted to offer me something at least so I ended up having a scan, a follow up appt and then a lap and dye.  All of which proved normal.  From what I've learnt on here, I think we will find out more about private clinics.  I really know very little about IFV at the moment.  
Re the DHEA - it seems there are various choices.  How do you pick which one to order?

Ali


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Als
Don't think the type matters too much (ie 'keto' or 'micronised' or even normal!) Buy 25mg then you can do 2 am and 1 pm giving total dose 75mg.  Try biovea or agestop.com. Mine was from agestop and the make is 'Natrol' - it comes from the states.
Yes good idea to find out about private.  It still isn't as quick as you think even when you pay!
Off to watch Nicki come out of BB!!  

nicks


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Great thanks for that Nicks.  Blimey, soon i will be taking so many different tablets I'll be rattling.  

Has DH had to stay far away from home tonight?  Rain has now stopped here but still glad i live on top of a hill.  

Not got into this BB as have done in past and then regretted it as it can start to take over life!  One year I am even ashamed to say that my friend in manchester and I would predict what each persons nominations would be and we would get 1 point for each correct prediction.  The one with the most points would receive a pressie through the post from the other.  How sad?? 

Enjoy your quiet night.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ali thats so funny  and a bit sad  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

This is one of the first years I have done 'non-obsessive' viewing - ie not videoing all the ones I miss.  Just tuning in every now and then.  Wish i could be less addicted to FF sometimes!  
Bed now  
Still hearing the rain outside!  
NW x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Night then guys........

from saddo Ali


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls, got my oficial blood results from hosp by email after i requested them... no wonder she was stalling anddidn't want to give them to me.  Mt FSH was 9.1, but E2 was 260.  E2 should be under 60, if over it falsely suppresses FSH, its hugely over so I guess my FSH is high teens.  Not waht i wanted to hear.  

Had nice eve in london with friend but got that now and feel ****.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Laura - so sorry to hear about your results and your dp is still away  .  As you said....dont stress too much on the numbers.  But as you also said far, far easier said than done.  Sometimes it may be better to not know, i think.  Like you also said, all we used to know about making babies was a sperm and an egg.  I had it drummed into me that if you ever have sex without contraception you would get pregnant and I was always too scared to even let a boy near me without a condom on!  Now look    5 months ago I was oblivious that this was what my life had instore.

Were you able to talk to you friend about this tonight?


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

ooops sorry.  Just read bottom part of your post again and realise now that you just got this e mail when you got home.  Sorry....too much vino for me I think.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura, was that definitely a pg/ml measurement? It's just that I got really hung up on some AMH figs on the web when it was a totally different measurement.

There are ways to bring E2 down though, aren't there?

Ali - hope they take notice of you in your mission! Though i don't think i would even want to go NHS now - I've had such a bad time with everything NHS...
So weird about that fortune teller! Why did they try to argue with you on that one

Nicks - such a shame it was Nicki and not Charley tonight. Bah. Hopefully they'll all nominate her next week. Can't believe she's convinced them she's popular!

A little good news about my cat - it wasn't deliberate. The guy walked round the street till he found us today and apologised profusely - he genuinely didn't know he'd run over Felix until the police called him. That makes me feel a lot better - half the grief was the thought someone had tried to kill him.
I was so touched he went to all that effort to find us once he knew.

Rooz - how are our quads?

Kerry, Merse, Pin, Pam, Odette, Sarah, and everyone else - hello!

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

anyone still up?

I don't know what the pg/ml actally was, I guess they use the normal measurement. I do email back and ask what this means in terms of FSH levels but she didnt email back.  I'm kididng myself, i'll be ahving hot flushes by the end of the year at this rate.    Just wanna baby.  Not too much to ask??

XX


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Laura.

Wasn't up but am now.  Thinking of you and how you must be feeling.  A baby is really not too much to ask.  This whole thing sucks.  Can you call DP and talk to him about these results?

Have you got plans for the weekend?  You need to treat yourself cos you deserve it and it may help to cheer you up.  

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They may well be using a different measurement. For instance, the AMH result you get on the net is up to 45 for normal, but at the Lister they use a different measurement and normal is between 2.2 and 6.8. I looked at the 45 scale, given that mine was 0.69 and went into a total panic! 0.69 is still rubbish, but not as bad as I thought!

Best to check, anyway.

You two are up late! I have to get up at 5.30, so I'll love you and leave you. Going to feel even more like death than normal I reckon!

Night night

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura don't worry about results, mine was 243 and i questioned this as thought it was high, but was told it starts at 200 when you have your period and slowly climbs through your cycle. She also said it gave a good indication i have some eggs left! So i think clinics have different measurements! Hope that helps  xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Laura

I've just dug out results.  The FSH was 17.3iu/L, LH was 5.5iu/L and E2 was 148 pmol/L.  My consultant gave me a bleak picture based on the FSH reading but said that the E2 was good, as was the LH.  On the computer printout it states that the range is 73 to 1002.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There you go then, Lauz! You're sorted - E2 fine!
It would be very unusual to have such a mismatch - much like my FSH/AMH. It must be a different measurement.

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mine were FSH 11.2 LH 6.9 and E2 243 this was on day 5 of cycle! So yours sound normal to me!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh you girls are such star!!  We do get ourselves in a pickle sometimes!!  I did email back the nurse and ask her but she not got back to me.  They did say before that my E2 was high when I had it donw a year ago but at that time I had a cyst which I think raises it.

Thanks girls, at least i can pretend that is ok, maybe best to just go with yur diagnosis!

Anyway catching up on BB from last night.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
My first results were FSH 5.6, LH 2.4, E2 369.  I always thought these were plum normal as the normal range for E2 was given as 147-958 pmol/l.  Maybe this did mask a higher FSH? (this was Nov 2005).  But then these were done on day 21 from by my GP though so not the correct time for any bloods at all.   Last time FSH 14.8, LH 5.2, E2 171. Woudn't worry too much about it LB.  If they could predict what happens they would be important, but they can't so no use whatsover worrying  
DH spent night in B&B with flood waters rising.  He's gone on to Forest of Dean today and arrived safely.  I am staying put though cos last I heard M5 was closed and there are loads of flood warnings.  100's of people spent the night on the M5 so I think DH got off lightly!     Saying that its stopped raining now!
Chat soon
nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I can't work it out, all the websites seem to be measured in all different things and I can't find anything to work it out.  I MUST NOT GET OBSSESSED!!!!

Oh well I must do some cleaning and do some jobs.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Remember your best measurement dude:
Age - 30

NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe my hands and feet are 30 but I think when I had my ectopic op they swapped my ovaries in some sort of medical experiment with someone from the geriatric ward.  

I'm grumpy.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm pretty grumpy too today.  Returned a text to my new ICSI baby friend saying 'I'm finding the baby business pretty hard at the moment'.  What I really want to say is i don't want to talk about your baby - nothing personal but how can I when I'm not even over my own grief yet.  I expect they are saying 'why can't she just be happy for us and get on with it'.  I am happy for them, but its not about them its about me.  They haven't even bothered to find out about my last cycle.  Argh! Lets   tonight LB!
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a bottle of vino in, 2 dvd's (memoirs of a geshia and Pans Labrynth), so gonna lay on sofa and cry and watch movies and get a take away.

Sorry about your mate, all 3 of my cycle buds from my first IVF all got preg and all have given birth over that 3 weeks, Its hard but they have been SOO sensitive to me the whole way through, unlike another FF who is 14 weeks and keeps telling me how happy she is and about her scans and not a sausage about how I'm coping with being an infertile waste of space.  

We are a good thread, we have all had disappointments and are battling against the odds and I think gradually as we all become mums one way or another we will be sensitive and help eachother through.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh look at my ticker... 1 month, 1 week, 1 day!!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Wonder what it will do next? Its slightly mad your ticker    - I reckon one month, 0 weeks and 7 days!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wouldn't surprise me if it starts going up again!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've just joined FF, I felt all the support I get from here I should donate, its £20 a year and you get fancy stars under your name!! Apparently you get more functions ect but not worked that out yet!!!

Mirra - have you worked out all the functions.. you are meant to get more smilies but i can't find them??


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I just clicked on 'send fun credits' and got stroppy message 'you are not allowed to send money to another member' - slap my hand!  
Stars look cool anyway.  
Might give it a try
N


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh maybe its just for us elite ones.... I'll go see if i can send Mirra some!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I sent you a pressie I think/// check you inventary/ profile!!!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hiya gang   

God, you lot could talk for England 

LB, oh i don't know, all numbers should be banned from everything, and locked up in a cupboard somwhere, forever. Full stop. Who needs them? They're a bl**dy nuisance. Anyway, hope you're reassured now about them...FYI, i've just checked my original stats from early 2006 and they were FSH 10.1 / E2 191 / LH 3.6, so again, E2 was nowhere near 20!! Normal range during follicular phase is given as 46-607 pmol/L so your's looks perfectly within range. 
When's DP back? Are you fed up us asking you ??

Nicks, glad your hunny bun' didn't get washed away!! Did he have to row back or have the waters up there subsided?? Your ICSI "friend" sounds a little unreal - i mean, how could you be that clueless? Grr, makes me angry just hearing about it! 

Mirra, so glad the culprit is feeling really guilty and remorseful and isn't a mean cat slayer. He must actually feel terrible, i wouldn't get over doing something like for a very long time i don't think.... good job you found that out anyway, Joel and I were all packed and ready to come down with baseball bats, instruments of torture and hand grenades in our suitcases. Perhaps we could use those on Nick's ICSI friend instead!! Gosh, sorry, that's a bit extreme isn't it... ignore me, think i'm a bit strange at the mo, mood wise... i looked at a family photo this morning and uncontrollably burst into tears, it was really weird.  

Ali, hope you're lapping up the pampering... bet it'll be fab. Sounds like some good therapy in the midst of all this IF stress. I could seriously do with some at the mo, in desperate need of a facial and some plucking!! 
I've gone quite zitty too you'll all be pleased to hear.... on face and top of chest. Oh, and the small incision they made at the top of my pubic area started to ooze a little bit of puss yesterday - gross. DH called into Boots for me and they were being annoying, saying i should get it looked at (which ok, i probably should and will if it contimues..) and advised against any germolene saying i'd need antibiotics. It's fairly surface level so not a big deal i don't think - Dr. N, what's your opinion?

Merse, hope you're up to smthg nice this wkend and giving your brain a rest from FSH??! 

How's everyone else doing? Emma, you surviving the heat out there? Waft a bit this way could you, i had the heating on full this morning. Crazy!

Bodia - you getting into the swing of doing 'owt i hope?

KJ, been attacked by any more cockroaches with attitude?!! 

Well, better venture out, got up at 11.30 today and slobbed around since. Been a lazy moo the last few days. You girls put me to shame when i see your posting times! 

Quads doing ok as far as i know but am feeling quite nervous about next week...convinced it won't be good news (as i always am). We were going to go on hol nxt Sun for 2 whole, lovely weeks but DH is against the idea in case it's not all good. S'pose it is a crap time to go, given school hols as well, so looks like i'll have to be patient.  Anyway, if the scan if good news, i'd be happy to spend the week in my mum's and dad's old wendy house, i'll be so chuffed, so have told them to clear out the spiders, we're coming to stay!!!

Byeeee for now.....

Rooz xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Floozi and the quads.    

Holidays are always great, have you actually got something booked? Or just time off work?

We all can't wait for the scan to find out how babies there are to share out!!   Have you had any more bloods done?

The ole man is back tom, so am looking forward to tonight.. my last night of freedom!  We have discussed quite alot over the last week via email, he has admitted he has a prob with the booze and is going to address it when he gets back, he said he may go to the dr's for a chat see about some counselling as his drinking is IF related, so feel like it wasn't me going  , he was struggling and treating me bad.  I hope he sticks to it.  But we will see.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hellloooooooo ladies 

Laura - Hope you're feeling a bit better about those loopy levels . Mine are bad too, never actually been told about my LH but FSH has been consistently between 8.5 and 12 and my E2 has always been about the 250 mark, so I guess that ain't good for me either! It was 1000 last year because I had cysts on my ovary, its a proper bummer.
I know what you mean about insensitive people. I am soooooo sick of being told to just relax and it'll happen naturally. have you all seen that Tears and Hope website, I cried my bloody eyes out, but I've since sent it onto to all of my close family and friends so that they can get their heads around how it is for us.
http://www.tearsandhope.com/

Pin - That's really good to hear positive feedback about LWH. I am waiting now to see how long its going to take to get going again with treatment. 

Miranda - Hola yourself senorita

Kerry - I nearly pee'd myself laughing at your message about killer bugs that stalk you in the night.eeeewwwwwww they're horrible little critters! 

Nicki - I am hoping that my PCT will get my situation sorted ASAP and so realistically I am probs looking at cycling in September if LWH can treat me. I couldn't have treatment in August anyhow, as I work for BUPA and we have just sold all of our hospitals and I have to visit our hospitals in the south so I am going to be living in hotels for most of August .Then my friend and I are going out to my father in law's villa in Kas, Turkey for some de-stressing on the 25th so it'll have to be September. Here's a link so that you can have a look at where I will be nurturing my withering ovaries for a week

http://www.villamimosa.plus.com/index.htm

Can't wait!! Bring on those healing rays of sunshine instead of this abysmal excuse for a summer that we're having here....boo hoo!

Bodia - How are you feeling chicky?? All going well I hope! 

Ali - I am having another read of Inconceivable now to motivate me. I need to get cracking on some exercise I think, as I have just been feeling so sorry for myself and stuffing my face with all kinds of bad food. If I have any hope of treatment soon, I really need to get back to eating organic and cutting out the crap full stop.

Hello to everyone else on here. Hope you're all having lovely relaxing weekends

Big hugs
Sarah C xxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Swinny your E2 levels look fine!  I've just watched that tears and hope video and sat here and sobbed, I've been with my 11 month old niece today who's just learnt to walk and is gorgeous, but i always come away feeling sad as wish she was mine or had a one just like her!!  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Made me cry too! So another September Cycler then Swinster!  
Hi Merse - they are lovely at that age.  Always want to give someone elses back when it cries though!  (Will that be alright Rooz?!)
By the way Rooz - Just bathe in some savlon or something.  I'm sure a bit of germolene won't hurt.  If its v superficial it will get better otherwise some Abx but I'm sure you don't want to take them at the mo.
I have posted on Peer Support about 'Planahead' tests - anyone done one here? Its for AMH, inhibin B and FSH and its half price at Boots.com (£80 I think) so might at last check my AMH!!   Don't know if it actually gives values as well as 'ovarian reserve' prediction.  cheaper than the clinic who charged £145 just for inhibin.
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

yup. I cried too (not that it takes much these days to be honest). 

XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Same here Laura doesn't take a lot to have me in tears!! 
Nicki i looked at that today was thinking about it to if clinic won't reccomend AMH and its cheaper.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hello dears!

Cheers for the gift, Laura! Hope you're enjoying your last night of freedom. And great that there might be a breakthrough in his behaviour - onwards and upwards!
Going to ask the management why I've had 12 credits forever - I've posted more than 900 times!  
Think my E2 was 145 and that was fine for egg share, so... fine.

Nicks, that AMH etc test is well cheap! Go for it. They'd better do values, or there's kind of no point, n'est pas? Oooh, a holiday. I'm kind of looking forward to Turkey, even though it's not an official holiday. Still don't have to cook, wash up, clean, walk dogs etc!

Rooz - howdy! Glad to hear you're resting up. Moods are a good sign! your hormones must be getting thrashed with all those babies kicking about. You must be nervous, but it will all be FINE - we won't let anything happen to those babs!

Sarah - nice to have some plans! Hope LWH turns out to be fab. You'll be in Turkey just before me! Mmmmn, holidays...

Merse - they are lovely at that age, aren't they? It's so sad when you wish they were yours. Been there, got the T-shirt! 

Ali, Pam, Pin, Odette, Bodia, and everyone my tired brain has managed to shed this time - hi!

Where have you all gone?   You're usually online at this time of night?  

Ah well, I'll check in tomorrow and see...

xxxx

xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Been watching Narnia haven't seen it before was very good! Off to bed now chat tom  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I feel fat... eaten chinese, wine and maltesters!  Got lady pains.. the witch is due tomorrow.  

I'm here Mirra!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you having some more wine? think I might indulge before beddy byes.
Did you get the credits I sent you?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning

Think I might look into that AMH, Inhibin B and FSH test at Boots.com. That's so cheap £80, CARE quoted £180 for it.

Just spoken to my cousin in Sydney ,Oz as she's just had her 2nd round of IVF. She had a nightmare, everything went fine with the drugs etc and she got 7 eggs, 5 of which fertilized and so she had 2 put back and 3 frozen. 2 days after et she got really poorly and had to be admitted to hospital with an infection and her temperature has been over 100 and she's been on an intravenous antibiotic drip for 5 days. To top it all off she then got her AF. I feel so bloody sad for her as things were going so well.

I'm off to have my acupuncture this afternoon. Got to get back to looking after myself again and getting myself prepared for my next go.

Laura and Miranda - Hope you enjoyed your wine last night.

Merse - I have a 2 year old niece and she is adorable at the moment and every time I leave her my heart physically aches as I just want one just like her. It was her 2nd birthday party a few weeks ago and I had to make my excuses and leave early as all of the babies and pregnant bellies at the party sent my head into a spin  . I cried for the whole night when I got home. 

Big hugs to you all

Sarah C xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Merse - Just had a look at your signature at the bottom of your messages, god Mrs you've been through the mill.

When they abandoned your cycle in May what drugs were you on? I had a cycle abandoned in May too. I was on the highest dose of Puregon.

S xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sarah, yes do feel like i've been through it a bit especially this year with second miscarriage and abandoned cycle! The first cycle i was on 300 of puregon i got seven eggs, 4 fertilized, three made it, all grade a's so got one frostie. Got bfp but short lived! second attempt they put it up to 350 to see if they could get a few more eggs and absolutely nothing no follicles all they could see were 2 dots and 2 small endometriomas,no thickening of lining! They were as shocked as us! My cons wanted to try again with max puregon but i asked to change to Menopur as i've heard via this site that puregon is not good for poor responders. He is quite happy for me to do that even though the clinic don't usually use it.The only thing that worries me is hes not keen on short protocol he doesn't think its any better than long, so not sure if gonna stay there or go to the Lister? But at the mo i'm having FSH etc as part of my abandoned cycle so not paying for anything!!
Sorry that was long!  How about your IVF history? Also if you don't mind me asking how old are you? xxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

P.s i know what you mean about parties my sis had a baby shower which i couldn't go to as couldn't handle all the bumps and babies especially as my sis and all her mates are all younger than me! I felt terrible not going but my sis totally understood. Shes also having a 1st birthday party for my niece and said I'm welcome but if i don't want to come she'll do a barbie in the eve for us and parents, so i'll get to see my niece then and not with all the other babies and sympathetic glances (which really do my head in!!) xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I'm on a tidy mission before DP come home, so gonna turn pc off otherwise I won't get owt done.

Hope we get on ok and their is no fighting.

Anyway must get to it . 

Hope your all well.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck Laura  I'm supposed to be tidying too but as usual on here!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm back!!! Just having a tea break!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

^booty^ How's yer tea? I'm having a bacon and egg sarnie before tackling the rest of the weeds. Shaking with exertion and hunger, so thought I'd better stop and eat.

Filled two dustbins with crud already - so it's off to the dump this afty.

Sundays go so fast!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bum! Me booty didn't work!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bloodt smilies!!!

I've no excuse, just hate tidying... any excuse to stop.

Sundays do fly by.. especially when you dn't get up til 11.30!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

They fly when you spend half of it on here like i do!!!  Just had chicken an salad for lunch! How healthy am i but did have a macdonalds yesterday!!!!!!!  Back to hoovering!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been so unhealthy last 10 days.  Eaten out 3 times, had about 3 take aways and on the days I've cooked i've just had pizza or something!! Back on the healthy wagon from next week.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've been bad too what with being away but i'm trying to be good! My friend is getting married on fri so got to squeeze myself in a dress!!   Done hoovering now the ironing oh how i hate ironing  xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah me too. I only iron in the morning what I need, I can't stand and do a huge pile... no way!!  I'd keel over with bordom.. right off to tesco... make it look like I have eated actual food this week!  I really have nothing in the fridge.. well just a carton of milk!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I did shopping this morn as didn't even have any milk left!!! still ironing but dh helping!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He's a good man!! Wanna swop


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

He has his moments!! I'd quite happily swap him at times!! Today i'll keep him though!!  Is yours back yet? xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just off to the airport now.... shattered been running around all day... should have done some jobs over the last 10 days me thinks!!!  hindsight is wonderful!!!

Right better dash!

See you all later. XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Drive carefully!! xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Back on again!

Been for my acupuncture and the chinese doctor  examined me and said that I looked very pale and that my pulse was really weak. Back on the herbal tea for another 8 weeks before I can hopefully have another cycle. Its costing me an arm and a leg!

Done my weekly shop and bought a shed load of veggies and fruit and bottled water (mostly organic) how good am i being!!! Mind you I have been on 2 benders over the last week, so its about time I was good, plus I don't want to be shamed at fat club on Thursday.

Merse - I am 34 and DH is 31 (my little toyboy). I was on the short protocol twice and both times they had me on 450 of Puregon. I would be worried about going on a long protocol, purely and simply because I'd be worried that once they's shut my ovaries down that they wouldn't be able to restart them once I started stimming. I also asked about being changed from Puregon as I'd heard that it wasn't the best for poor responders and she basically fobbed me off and said that all gonadotrophins were the same and that I just wouldn't respond no mater which drug it was. Nice hey!!

Gonna do my ironing for work in abit. Wish I had a load of money, as that's the first thing I'd get is a cleaner who could tidy my house and do my ironing. Hate ironing....aggghhhh!

Laura - Have fun with your DH tonight xx

Sarah xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Puregon is a man made version and Menopur is more natural (made from nuns wee!) so i think natural is best and everybody responds to different drugs differently so i would think it makes sense to try a different one? Especially if you haven't responded to it twice xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi all you chatsters.  

I'm back from my spa weekend which I cannot recommend highly enough.  It went too fast!  I had a holistic total body treatment which was out of this world.  Also had a pedicure which was not so good as the therapist just rambled on, asked questions, did not listen to the answers and then asked the same questions again!  

I told the massage therapist about my laparoscopy as I still have a stitch and she asked about recent ops.  She was so lovely and said that her mum had tried for 17 years to get pregnant with her and that in the end she was conceived by one last attempt at AI.  The doc had done it for free as it was the last try.  

Out of the 6 of us who went, 3 know what I am going through and I must say, they have been fantastic.  2 of the 3 have their own personal experiences with IF which obviously helps (I've instructed one to register with FF and I told her how wonderful you have all been in a week.  The other now has 2 children and truely believes that reflexology helped her)) but I have only told a handful of close friends whats going on and they have really supported me.  I've not said anything to my family (except my mum which was probably a mistake but thats another story).  I have a very successful brother (as opposed to me, the underachiever!!!) who I love dearly but he has the nuclear family that came on cue.  His wife is OK at times but I find her smug and spoilt.  She used to ask all the time when was I having kids and that was before I know anything was wrong.  Now I dont go and visit - in fact I dont make contact with her at all cos I just cant face it right now.  If I saw her and she asked the question I think I would lose it with her due to the history with this issue.  If I told her, I am worried I will feel let down by her response.    Its not good though, as I'm obviously missing out on seeign my niece and nephew.

Fortunately AF has not come whilst away so therefore can get my blood tested again on day 2 this week so I can see if all the stuff I'm trying is helping.  

I'm doing no housework today at all - cant undo all the hardwork at the spa now    I need to continue relaxing and hope that the acupuncturist in the morning will tell me that, for the first time, my tongue is not showing stress/anxiety.


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Excuse me Nun's wee!!  You are joking right!

I cant tell you how hot it is over here.  I am having to get changed about 3 times a day cause I am sweating buckets.  I have taken to walking around in my PJ's all day cause its cooler.

I tried to block off my window where the air con pipe comes out to stop cockroaches getting in and have ended up breaking my air con unit!!  I am gutted I dont know how I have done it.  My DH not impressed it cost £250!

My pool cover has ripped and you should see the sh1t in my pool.  I caught a fox drinking out of it last night!  This weekend I am going to empty it and clean it and go and buy a new cover - what a nightmare!

I have got family coming over in 2 weeks and am really excited, its like having a holiday.  

I must admit I am enjoying my break from IVF its nice not to have to think about it for a while (its always in the back of my mind tho).  Think next go will be in about Nov/Dec.

My diet is going ok.  I have now lost 8 pound in 4 weeks which is good I suppose.  I have been killing myself in the gym every day tho and think I have lost inches.

Anyway better go.

Love to everyone
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Muscle weighs loads more than fat, kerry! So you've actually lost way more than 8lb I reckon, what with the gym. Whoo! Way to go! No, Merse isn't joking at all - that's what it's made of! Ew. But on the other hand, yay! For what it can do.

Now, all the rest of you, laura and me need you to sign up to be Charter VIPs so we can send you stuff. And you can play Pac Man. Gwan. You know you want to.

Rooz, how's it going, birdie?

Nicks?

Ali, it's amazing how many women are affected by IF. I was chatting to a girl at work the other day and she told me she's got issues too. I've got her on this site now - I should be promotions girl for FF!
Glad you had a lovely spa break - sounds like bliss.

Sarah - Purgeon is defo NOT the same as menopur - I've seen loads of posts from ladies who've had a totally different response to the two. She's talking bunkum! 

I'm going to do an experiment this week. I 've been soooo cautious with the DHEA, as I didn't know what it was going to do, but this week I'm going to take the full dose, then have a blood test for testosterone and FSH, to see what it's doing to me. I've got a bit of time before my next tx, so I'll let you know how I get on.

Bodia - how's the hideous 2WW? Are you keeping a diary?

Everyone else - hi!

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I wonder if I could sell my wee??  Can't believe the amount we are paying to inject ourselves with wee!!!

DH home, we ok, was a bit strained last night but lad a nice day. we went to bluewater and got a dress for a wedding which looks maybe a bit like a actual wedding dress now!! Maybe I should post a pic of it for an opinion

Back to work tom, only 3 days til off again, meant to be away on a hen and stag thing next weekend but its been cancelled due to the weather (it was canoeing!!) so not sure what I'll be doing now if any thing, still couple of short weeks at work are always nice.

Not had chance to catch up on everyones news properly.. sorry!

I'll try to get on longer tom night. XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all 
Kerry your weather still sounds betta than ours its still ******* it down here!! You can keep the creepy crawlies though!! 
Laura glad things went well and yes let us see the dress i've got one for the wedding i'm going to and i'm not sure about it either. But i think its my fat body i don't like not the dress!!! 
Miranda will join when have abit more time!
Rooz u doin ok?
Bodia are you going mad yet?
Carole how are you?
 to everyone else lol xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - I'm sure youa re not fat!!  You are always at the gym... not like me    Maybe we could swop dresses!!!  I still have to get all my accessories and shoes! And something to wear to the sunday do!  10 days to go!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Surely if it's canoeing you could just go to any street in Gloucestershire and do it for free?
I don't understand - why are you cancelling canoeing because it's _wet_? 

Merse - get your C-VIP! It only takes a tiny mo if you have Pay Pal... Hee! I shall recruit and recruit till I'm blue!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mir - We were canoeing across Wales... the river we was going to do has burst its banks and the campsites are flooded!!  We were only planning to canoe during the day we were hopig not to have to sleep in our boats!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't have pay pal and i'm posting in the adverts of something i'm watching on the tv!
Laura i am fat  am a size 14 no amount of gym seems to help but have been good today not even a glass of wine!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The average size of a woman in the UK is 16 - so you are on the skinny side, Merse!

laura - so convenient! Just spend the day cannoeing round the shops, then canoe directly into your tent and snooze! Faaaabulously relaxing...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Now skinny i've never been called!!!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hiya girls  

How you all doing? Ok by the sounds of it!

LB, glad you're reunited with DP without tearing each other to pieces or anything! Bet he's really missed you and will start to be the perfect DP from now on. Hope so anyway. We deserve to have perfect men don't we, the crap we have to go through!

Mirra, that's brave on the DHEA - good luck with it! As you probably know i never partook in that experiment, think NW's warnings of deep voice and facial hair put me off...already have more hair than DH on my arms & def.  don't want to start going one better on my face!!!  

KJ, hope you get that pool sorted - am thinking of having a fresh rain water pool in our garden - may as well given the freak summer we're having!

Bodia... how's it going? Slowly i expect! 

NW - where are you gas lady? You're v quiet, not like you   Hope work being ok, i know you mentioned it was peeing you off last week? Good thing about your line of work, if someone pees you off, you can surely just put them to sleep!!

Swinny - that comment your doc made re. Puregon V Menopur sounded a bit broad. OK, so they may be enlisted to do teh same job, but unless you try them out, who'ds to say you won't respond better to one over the other. Bl88dy consultants, think they know the lot!!FYI, i was on Puregon when i barely responded at all (3 tiny follies) but this time had a much better response (7 good sized foll's) on Menopur - admittedly i was on twice the dose (450 Men V 225 Puregon) but i still believe the Men. and the short prot. helped this time around so don't be fobbed off. (sure you won't be!) If nothing else, changing regimes may just help to make you feel more +ve about your next cycle if trying smthg different...it did me.

Ali - hmmnn, spa does sounds great. A bit of girlie time does too, always a good move i think! I do sympathise re. your bro' situation - that must be hard. Both my siblings have and are about to have babies so i know how difficult that whole issue can be - mine do know about my problems however & fortunately have always been pretty considerate about it all. But it's awful you feel you can't see your brother and nephews/nieces just because your SIL can be insensitive. Perhaps if she did know she would surprise you and actually show a less ignorant side to her, or is that being too hopeful? Surely your bro' would hate it if he knew the real situation...

No new news on the quad front from me, except i have been a bit twitchy today as i've been having quite a few lower cramps on and off, so a bit unnerving. Since i've never been preggers before i really don't know what's "normal" and what isn't - checked a few sites and consensus seems to be that that's ok provided they're not too strong and not accompanying bleeding obviously. I'll be a nervous wreck by the time Thursday comes!

Hiya to everyone else floating about here... Pam, Carole, & all the other PR chickettes!

Rooz xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie before beddy byes!

good to hear from you Rooz! Sure I'd be the same - analysing every twinge. besides, if it is a multiple you should steel yourself for another seven months of twinges!

I'll sign off for tonight - be back tomorrow.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse.... No wine Are you mad!!  I had a glass at lunch to help with the dress buying.. I'm so decisive otherwise!!

Rooz- Roll on Thurs!!  

I'm off to bed... work tom... groan!

XX


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Evening everyone  

Kerry - hot weather....own pool......I just dont want to hear it!  Yesterday we did have a few hours of brilliant sunshine but other than that its rain, rain and more rain.  Its almost August!!  I dont have cockroaches, fortunately, but tonight I have discovered an ant infestation in my lounge.  They've probably all come in to shelter from the rain.  Busy now munching on some nippon!  Yum.

Miranda - very interested to hear the results of your experiment.  Obviously this is being conducted under controlled lab conditions!!  Then I'm going to start taking some too!

Why nun's wee??  Whats in it that makes it so beneficial?  

Laura - glad things are ok with DH.  Did he bring you a pressie back.  I love pressies    And I love Bluewater....especially on a day when everyone else is in work.  Short weeks are work are fab too.  I've got Monday and Tuesday next week off so I can go and visit my best friend in Manchester.  I cant wait.  She is expecting her 3rd baby, finding out about being pregnant on the day I found out about my FSH issues but she has been my rock through all this really.  She is never insensitive in the slightest and I can talk to her about anything.  She has even offered me one of her eggs adn I know she really means that.  She'd probably offer us all one - she's generous like that!!

Merse - size 14 is so not fat!!  Were you watching the time of your life  I was and cried at the end  

Roozie - we do deserve to have perfect men (do such things exist)  I'd like to see how they would cope if the boot was on the other foot!!  
You are right, I think my bro would hate it if he knew the real situation and perhaps SIL would be compassionate but I'm scared to broach the subject.  Last year my partner and I arranged a visit to my parents.  They have a house with 4 bedrooms.  1 is theirs, 1 a study, 1 a double rooma dn a 4th with a single bed.  Well, when my bro and SIL foudn out, they decided to come too.  And I knew what would happen - sleeping arrangements were changed to me and DP in the single bed, bro adn SIL in the double room (cos they are married and she is soooooooooooo precious) and their baby No 1 (all they had then) in the study - which is nearer the single room.  Well, as you can probably tell, I was not chuffed!!  Now, not only am I the underachiever who is not married (I have no desire to put myself through the stres of that too!!)....I am also the one for whom motherhood is not going to come easily, if at all.  

I have heard lots of my pregnant friends talking about cramps in early pregnancy.  All to do with the little ones finding a comfy spot for the next 9 months!!

Nick - what do you do exactly, being able to put people to sleep?  

Love to everyone else.

Ali


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ali - You are not an underachiever!! I do understand what you mean though.  Chin up sausage.  We will get there by hook or by crook... then you can have the big bed!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ah, bless you Laura!!  Funny thing was that in the end we got the big bed cos they cancelled at the last minute.  Typical really!!  I dont feel I've underachieved, but sometimes families can make you feel that way, cant they?  Anyway, I'm thinner than SIL and she hates that!!  

Do they still have the cinnebon place in Bluewater.  I adore those buns adn the one in Southampton has now closed!!!

Ooohhh, I'm drawling!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rooz you get lots of twinges and pain in early pregnancy its your womb etc growing and expanding and pushing things out the way!! So really don't worry its totally normal!! 
Laura no wine this wk as trying to maybe lose a bit of weight so dress isn't tight and prob fsh next wk so don't know if wine makes it worse or not?
Miranda never did take my dhea was too scared but interested to hear about your results!!
Ali yes i was watching the time of your life, it drove me mad a bit but had to find out who it was!! 
We put our house on the market yesterday  not sure if we are doing the right thing but feel we need to do something with our lives not just wait for a baby that might not happen! So we are selling a nice big family house to buy smaller properties to do up and sell on and hopefully make some money to by a nice pad in the country one day! Are we mad?
Hi everyone else have a good day xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Laura - I have never given E2 a thought. I have stressed over FSH, I have stressed over LH convinced I wasn't getting a surge and therefore not ovulating and I have stressed over day 21 progesterone again sure I wasn't ovulating! Had a look in my Zita West book and she says ideally the level should be 25-75 pg/ml between days 1-3 but high levels may indicate a diminished reserve. Well I think most of us already know we have this and if Miranda can get accepted for egg share on 145 and Roozie is up the duff on 191 I have decided not to worry about this one! My latest results were FSH 9.5, LH 6.0 , E2 210 and it certainly looks like we are all in the 100-200's.

Roozie - I am not surprised you are worrying and I am sure you will the whole PG its only natural especially with it being such a long journey to get there. Erm can I we considered in the quad share too please!

Mira - I have the same side effects  I have been very very very frisky this week! Am hoping it means its because I definitely ovulated rather than being the side effects of the testosterone. Well will soon find out if the same happens this week. Fortunately DP has a new boss who is far less of a ****** and his stress levels are down which means he is very very very frisky too! Must stop fantasising this means a natural BFP this month as I will only set myself up for a fall.

Kerry - hope you haven't seen any more cockroaches - makes my skin crawl just thinking about it

Ali - just love the success stories fancy falling PG after 17 years bloody fantastic

Merse - know what you mean about life being on hold with this IF. Hope the house sale goes smoothly and you become a property tycoon!

Nicks - hope you are ok its not like you to be so quiet. I have never had an AMH either and don't see the point as I am pretty sure it will be low and it won't stop me having another few goes anyway.

Swinny - I have just started acupuncture again. Had it in the early days and didn't like it. Tried it again last week with someone different and thought it was quite relaxing. Hope it does the trick for both of us.

Emma - I went green reading your post. Not only am I jealous you are on a new adventure the fact you have time off and a spa in the complex sounds fantastic. Enjoy it you jammy devil!

Bodia - still loads of good luck vibes. When is your test date?

Kirstie - hope you are ok and the notice period flies by

Carole - hope you are ok too

Pam x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

morning all,

thanks for the reassurance Merse - as you say, i'm sure there are lots of types of twinges that are perfectly normal during pg but it's just so unnerving when they happen, as i'm sure you know. I must try to be less paranoid, the worry won't be helping matters, if only there weere pg friendly chill pills i could pop all day (and night!).  Your house venture sounds great -  what do you have to lose? Hopefully it'll tempt fate anyway and you'll get pg just as you're about to clinch the property deal of a lifetime!! (i kind of had that attitude with my motorbike - wanted one for ages, thought sod it, could wait forever, so finally bought one about 2 months ago and now this... DH won't let me ride it of course so it's sitting in the garage looking v forlorn) When baby does come along at worst you may just have to move again at some point, but that's all do-able and i'm sure you wouldn't mind in those circumstances  

Pam... will see what i can do! Max i could have would be 6 if each divides, so should be enough for 1 each!!!

Ali, i know it's hard not to compare your sit. with that of siblings & it can make you feel like an underachiever but that's our sensitivities coming to the fore more than anything - i'm sure your family don't remotely see it that way. If they knew what you were dealing with they'd probably have the utmost admiration for the way you are handling it all. I mean, what's so clever about being able to conceive naturally? Absolutely nothing, it's pot luck, nothing more. And what's so clever about marriage? It's just a big, expensive party!!  (oops, don't tell DH i said that). Just to change the subject, the nun's wee thing... as far as i know, it contains high levels of FSH (which is obviously present in any menopsausal woman's pee, not just religious ones!) and they're a good group to use because, being nuns they are squeaky clean so no history of nasty diseases! 

Mirra, when does the experiment begin??  

LB, how's things today? DP behaving?!?

Hi to everyone else, better dash off now, or my lemon meringue tartlets will never find their way to the bakery!

Rooz xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey you lot!

Well the experiment has started! I've booked in for bloods next Tuesday, so I'm taking the full 75mg dose from today. I pulled a really long hair from my neck earlier and wondered...
Ach well - nothing ventured... And my GP is happy to test me for testosterone. He looked it up on Google while I was there, and Wikipedia said NOTHING about fertility - it was all body-building for chaps!  
but a week won't hurt - my body will settle down after that, if I prove it's not good for me.

Ali, I really felt for you with the double bed thing - how bloody insensitive and nasty! That's one way of making you feel inadequate. I think if it happens again you have to say, sorry but whoever gets there first gets the bed! We mustn't let the rest of the world make us feel any less than adequate - you're twice the person for dealing with the rigours of IF. Grrrr.

Pam - wouldn't that be wonderful? A natural BFP? Wow. But as you say, it will break your heart if that's not the case. Lovely to have that hope without tx though! Gawd, I'd rip my own arm off for that.

Merse - good on you! Well done on doing something proactive while you wait for tx. Never good to stagnate.

Bodia - how is it?

Laura - how's work? grisly?

Nicks, Carole, Odette, Kerry, Pin, Sarah, Emma and Kirstie - hello!!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls,
thanks for making me feel more positive on the house thing! Nothing ventured nothing gained as they say!! 
Miranda looking forward to those results!!
Rooz honestly pains and twinges are perfectly normal try and enjoy being pregnant, i know its hard and if i ever get pregnant again you'll prob have to tell me all these things!!!!!!!! 
Nicks where r u? 
Babs how are you? 
Pam what day was your blood test taken on?
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just popping in to say hello. Still thinking of you all.

Am only on day 6 of 2ww....feels like the slowest 2ww of my life (as it's my 8th you'd think I'd be used to it by now!  )

Still, am feeling OK. Trying to stay calm...plenty of time to panic yet!

Hope you are all doing OK?

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Here I am girls!   Haven't been away that long - just went to Forest of Dean Sun and Monday and then too lazy to post yesterday  
Anyway good to catch up!
Roozer - I expect its all those arms and legs moving around already that's giving you the pains!  Not long now til scan   Hope your floozy oozy scar got better  
Merse - good plan with the house thing - millionaire someday?! will we see you on Property Ladder?
Pam - good luck with the   did you get a surge this month?  I have been using my fertility monitor for the first time this month and haven't ov'ed til day 23 - so its gonna be a long cycle for me!  I've put back my annual leave another week cos it means starting the IVF a bit later.  Blo*dy cycles!
Bodia - glad the 2WW is going OK  
KJ -surely you remember the huge discussion on nun's wee we had a while back on this thread!  Hope the pool is up and running again.  How is the invalid?
LB - glad DP back.  Let's hope you sort things out.  I need to get an outfit for wedding but I've really gone off shopping at the moment.  
Swinny - hope the herbal tea is working!  Never tried that!  
Mirra - glad you are having your bloods - be interesting to see what your testostertone is!  What's happening to 'our' book?  
Ali - see above re nun's wee   I put people to sleep cos I'm a Wizard!   (well anaesthetist!) If I was a real wizard I would cast a spell and we'd all be preggers with a quick abra cadabra  
Reply from the Planahead website re that test was that they didn't give you individual values - so waste of time.  Decided its just for 'fertile' people  
Love to all you others I've missed  
NDub


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just a quickie as I am off out for a curry tonight with the girls.  

Merse - I was disappointed with the ending too.  Had missed a few so thought it was due to that but perhaps not then.  Think having something big like moving house can only be a really good thing.  Its somcething else to focus on and keep your mind occupied.  May even do it myself!!

Pam - success stories are great aren't they?  Give us all hope.  And a natural BFP would be the biz.  Its not too much to ask, is it


Last week, my friend in USA emailed to say that, having had 2 boys and a step-son, she is surprised to be pregnant again as her DH had snip 2 wears ago.  How does that happen?  I mean, I know how it happens (if I didn't then it could explain why I'm now in the situation I am in) but why is it so unfair 

Your FSH seems low to me?  
  
Roozie - I was thinking about you today and getting really excited for you.  I bet you are fit to burst with emotions now.  Almost there....

Bodia - almost half way through 2ww.  Good to hear you are feeling OK.

Nicks - Wish you were a wizard too.  Thought you might be a hypnotist though.  You dont work for the NHS do you?  No wonder you are fed up with work!  Or are they better up there?

Off to fill my tummy with curry.  

  Love Ali


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Mirra - will be really interested in your testosterone results and what the normal range for a female is. Is it dangerous if it gets too high? I might ask my GP for the same but I would be very sad to have to give the DHEA up. Except for my sex drive I have no symptoms and mentally knowing it can also help ovulation and natural PG gives me hope. Anyway I am sure you will keep us posted.

Merse - I had my bloods done on day 3. 

Bodia - I know that horrible time in slow motion feeling, hope it speeds up a bit

Nicki - Welcome back! Hope you had a great time and the weather wasn't too bad. No idea if i have ovulated this month. Bought a mini microscope last month to test saliva and did an OPK so knew I defo ovulated ( which is good for me ) this month its all gone out the window so I don't know if I have or not its just the fact I am abnormally frisky that I hope I have. Anyway will get back to tracking next month.

Ali - made me laugh! Glad you know how it happens! With the FSH at the end of the day I think it is a good indicator to how someone will respond in the majority of cases but unfortunately it still doesn't mean I respond to the drugs due to a low reserve and Miranda is a more extreme example as her FSH is really low. Feels like it really isn't fair when someone who wasn't trying for a baby falls so easily some people seem to have it so easy.

Off for a shower then to try and seduce DP..........maybe I should think about decreasing my dose of DHEA!!!!

Evening everyone else

Pam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Pam!
Yes, it can be dangerous if it gets too high - quite apart from the beard and deep voice!
It can hamper fertility for women if it's too high - it's a predominently male hormone. That's why body builders take it.
HOWEVER, it can't hurt to take it short-term. I'll let you know what my results are, but i'd recommend a blood test for testosterone anyway, from your GP, just to check. Like every drug - and how well we know that on this board! different women respond differently to different levels of drugs. I was worried as I saw a post on IVF World from someone whose levels had gone dangerously high after DHEA.
They settled down really fast though, so no long-term damage done.

Ali - mmmmn, curry... Hope it was delish and you had a good laugh with your chums.

Nicks - I sent the first two chapters of the book off to a load of publishers yesterday! Hopefully they'll like it - ye never know...
that spell? Have you cast it yet?

Bodia - glad you're not going too bonkers! But surely it's not only day 6? When was egg collection?


Sorry - no more personals! Must watch the noms on BB...

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Pam - my measurement of E2 was in pmol/ml not pg/ml as you mentioned so I'm choosing to ignore it as we all see to have simliar numbers so were are either all abnormal (which is quite possible!!) or its ok.  I did mail the nurse last week but no response yet... bloody Barts!!  

Nicks - Good to have you back!

Mirra - I've been working on the second half of your book... I like 'and they all had lovely little babies and lived happily ever after'... what you think??  Took me ages but I think I like it!    Done any 'fun credit' shopping today?

Ok... I've read through the DHEA thread and I'm gonna do!!  I'm gonna order some... come on hairy chest!!! 

Tim is busy cleaning the cat litter... all under control !! 

XXXXXXXx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all,
am really tired tonite just got home from work eaten a chilli and going to bed with a cup of decaf tea! No wine again being good!! lol to all talk tom when i have energyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh my god I have got to get on here at least once a day, so much happens when you leave your PC!!! 

Hope you're all ok.

Roozie - Know what you mean about deserving the perfect male - Christ have we not had to go through enough without having to deal with a rubbish DH? My DH took one look at the needles and said "Oh you'll have to do that yourself, I hate needles" bloody cheek, I felt like sticking one in him for the hell of it!!
I am willing the time away until Thursday for you.
As for twinges, they are probs bedding in pains as I've heard that a lot of women get them in very early pregnancy.
You are so right about the Menopur vs Puregon malarkey. I know that the doctors are talking out of their ar**s, its got to be worth a go anyhow.

Laura B - Hope all is going well with you and DH

Ali - You are not an underachiever. What's that saying "what doesn't kill us makes us stronger!" You are an extremely brave and resilient woman, who is dealing with more than what 10 women would have to deal with in a lifetime, so don't ever sell yourself short!

Miranda - You are one brave laddddyyyyyyy! Let me know how you go on with your experiment. I am bottling it a bit and have cut down to 50mg of the 7 Keto DHEA for now. I saw that post on IVF world and that's when I changed to 7 Keto and dropped my dose.

Pam - I love having acupuncture I find it really relaxing. The herbal tea is not so good though, it bloody stinks the house out and makes me gag when I have to drink it.

Kerry - Which tablets have they got you on to stop your periods for 6 months. I was on an implant injections about 6 years ago to clear my endo, but can't remember what it was called.

Merse - off to make myself a cup of decaf too.

Bye bye for now
Sarah C xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

DECAF? You load of jessies!

Where is the WINE? Laura, Nicks, tell me you're having a glass with me. 

Sarah, I oddly enjoyed doing the injections! I got my stepdaughter to do it the first time, which she enjoyed, but I did the rest myself. DH would have loved to do it I think, though.
I HATE acupuncture though. Rather have a really rough massage, or go swimming to relax. Or.... drink more wine!  
I really, really want to know what this DHEA is doing to me, so beggar it. As long as the effects are short term and I don't grow enough of a beard to know there's ginger in it, I reckon I'll be fine.
I had terrible runs today, but don't know if that's something I ate or the tabs.

Merse - uncork the love! When even tea has had its innards taken out, surely the pleasure is too? 
Nice glass of rose, is what you need.  

Laura - I defo got accepted to egg share on that number E2. No question. There were SOOOOO many blood tests, and anything even faintly outside the measurements was questioned - my iron levels were the teensiest bit outside recommended levels and I dropped the Vit C tablets, and it came down.

More heartache for me, I'm afraid. One of my doggies has been yelping every time she moves for the last 24 hours and she has a lump that's sprung out on her tummy. I took her to the vet, who thinks it's a tumour. She's phoning me tomorrow with the results of the cells. I don't think I can stand more pet-related trauma - can you pray for Bryony the Staffie, please? I'll put her pic as my avatar - give her a pat.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Could it not be a hernia?  I'll be thinking of the wee pup.   You don't need more trauma. Lister are not that fussy, they took my friend on egg share with a fsh of 13 ove several months!!  

Anyway DP is offering me a massage.  

Still no Af by the way, omorrow will be day 28, if i come on tom that will be 2 months ina row of 28 days... thats good yes? Normally I'm a 25 day cycle.  Or maybe its a miracle pregnancy.. yeah right!!!!  

Night my lovelies!

Oh mirra - I had 2 bottles of the cobra beer with apple... Mmmmm come s highly reccommended got it in tesco... bottles bit small though!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It wasn't them, actually! It was the sheets I got of my results from the GP - there was an exclamation mark beside only one result, which was the iron, and the normal levels were listed too, so I could see if they were high or low within the range, too.

I'm a 28-day girl, too - it's the best way to be. No, seriously. I don't know why, but it is. So there.

Cor, can you imagine? You and Pam with miracle natural bumps? Whoo!

Cobra with apple? I'll have to have a bash!

I thought it was a hernia, but the vet said no - there's no break in the abdo wall apparently. I was so sure it was that, too. Tumours don't hurt, do they? At this stage, anyway. Maybe she's talking sh*te...


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi

Just got in and have eaten far too much.  And drunk far too much too for a school night!  

AF is due any day for me too.  Tomorrow will be my day 28.  I have heard of people having synchronised cycles when they spend a lot of time together - does that include cyber time too??!!  No chance of a nat PG this month for me as I had the lap and dye done.  If I was PG, I would worry that the baby would be blue and look like a smurf!!

Guess I cant afford to be too chosey!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

BTW....this made me really laugh.  

At the spa, you know you get given those huge paper knickers to wear during a treatment?  Well, the therapist gave a pair to a client and asked her to undress, pop them on and lay on the bed - she would be back in a moment.  The therapist left the room but on her return the woman was lying stark naked on the bed and had put the paper pants on her head thinking it was an eye mask!!  She did not like to put her straight so had to give the treatment whilst she wore the pair of pants on her head!!!!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ali thats soooooooo funny!! 
Miranda have patted your dog hope everythings going to be ok be thinking of you 
My cycle is 32 days it used to be 28-30 but the last year or so its got longer, thats prob bad news!!  Its due early next wk so perhaps we are all synchronizing!! 
I'm sure i sleep betta when i've had a glass of wine last 2 nites tossed and turned, but feel guilty when i drink every nite! Think i should be being good if i want a good chance of ever conceiving!!! (bloody boring though!)
Laura glad dp in behaving!! 
Love n hugs to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just a quickie

Miranda - can you get your testosterone checked on any day of your cycle?
Sorry to hear about your dog hope it turns out to be something harmless. Good luck with getting some interest on the first few chapters.

Laura - glad things are going well with DP

Ali - love the spa story!

Merse - my cycle used to be 26 days on the dot until the beginning of last year and now its all over the place but mostly longer upto 35 days. I read somewhere the perimenopause can last upto 10 years so I think it just makes things harder not impossible. Laura and Mirra you sound pretty regular. Is eveyone else regular?

Pam x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Miranda - good luck with the results today for Bryony.  I didn't think tumours hurt either in the early stages 

Pam - I am kind of regular.  If its true that you alternative which side you ovulate from each month, one month it'll be about 25 or 26 days (left side), the other 28 or 29 (right side).  Used to be more regular at about 27 days each month.  Never had a cycle longer than 30 days but has been as short as 23 once.  

Have a good day everyone


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

watcha  

Ali, that paper knicker story is priceless!   Conjures up sucha  funny image... the therapist must have been dying..

Mirra, i so hope your pup is going to be ok. You just can't have any more bad luck on the pet front this soon after Felix. Let's hope it's benign and Bryony is just being a bit of a woos.   

Nicks, welcome back!! The floozy oozy scar is still playing up a bit but had it checked at doc's yesterday and verdict was an ingoriwng pube. Delightful!! - he also sniffed (yes, sniffed) my other scar to check it was ok. Thankfully he didn't sniff the floozy oozy pube scar this time, tho' he did the first time i went to get them redressed which was an experience!!  (even for a floozy like me)

Will catch up properly with you all later, got to get going now,

Oozie Roozie xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rooz that is disgusting!!!! 
Miranda hows your dog? 
I've just been to weight watchers and got to lose a stone and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how do i do a ticker thingy does anyone know? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad things are settling down Oozie.    good Luck for tomorrow - can't believe its actually here.  Am off tomorrow so I'll be logging on.  What time is it?   
Mirra - have you had them bloods done yet?? I found it very difficult to find a 'normal range' for testosterone but I found 0.3-2.5 nmol/l somewhere on the net.  Mine was 2.3 so where I would expect it really. Hope its good news from the vets   Book sounds hopeful too.
LB - hope that massage was good   Glad you got him cleaning out the cat litter.  Hope its natural BFP for you this month    you too Pam   Maybe me too?  
Bodia - when is official test day? (and when is 'sneaky' test day?   )
Swinster/Merse - funnily enough I just had a cup of decaf myself!  
Merse - you right click on someone's ticker.  Bit complicated as you have to cut and paste it into your signature. 
Ali - hi    Paper pants made me laugh   sorry not sync'ed I'm day 25 and only just ov'ed so still 2 weeks to go!!
Hi all you others on team PR! 
Annoying (understatement) woman at work today more worried about having a caesarean scar than a live baby!    I'm knackered actually - really busy day.  Someone had a fit too! All go!
Chilling day tomorrow.  
Chat soon

NW


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Nicks,

What an annoying cow! Bet you felt like accidentally putting her to sleep for a very long time!! So did you witness the whole thing then? Was it super gore?   Your job sounds horribly stressful - think i'd still swap tho' if i had the chance...the bakery can get a bit mind numbing at times, feel as tho' my brain's turned into carrot cake!!

Erm, my scan's been put back to 3.30pm tomorrow - one of the doc's is off ill so had a call rom the clinic this aft. to rebook it - thought for a nasty moment it was going to be rescheduled for nxt wk - i would seriously have done my nut! This actually feels worse than the 2ww, i just have to know..... NOWWWW!! By time i get back home it'll probably be at least 7 i'd have thought but i'll be sure to post up first thing so we can start sorting out the baby share plan ASAP!

Mirra, any news on the pup?   Or the publishers? (ok, perhaps a bit soon for that one..?)

Pammie... so how did last night go?? (obviously no answer required here)  All sounding hopeful for a natural this month 

Merse, so are you saying that sniffing my muff scar would be disgusting??!    Btw, i've had no more real crampy sensations since that last bout, so hopefully a good sign? Now i'm starting to worry i'm not getting enough pg symptons - can't bl**dy win! Did you get much in the way of morning sickness / other symptons with your pg's?

Watcha to the rest of the crew... just got to go prepare some supper, am starving, but can't decide what doesn't make me feel a bit heavesome! (coffee and salmon have become definite no no's  ) 

Catch you all later,
Rooz xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Rooz - if you don't get back til 7 you can post at five past?!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rooz going off things is def good news!!! I didn't go off anything and always wanted to as its a good sign!! Tiredness and big sore boobs!! Good luck for tom hopefully there will be enough in there to share Don't worry if you don't see heartbeat at 6 wks is the very earliest it can be found its usually around 7 wks can be seen more clearly.
Nicki ticker sounds too complicated for me!!!
Mir any news?
And Rooz 7.05 i'll be waiting!! 
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

705!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey girls!

No news - the vet called to say she hadn't had time to look at the slides and she'd call tomorrow, but that whatever it was she'd want to get it out. Thing is, it's gone down a bit again today, so i don't think i trust her. Bryony's still yelping every so often, but running round like a dervish on her walk?

Rooz - how annoying that it's later! But thank gawd it's not completely rescheduled. Yeah, bit soon for publishers - they prob haven't even got it yet, as I only sent it second class yesterday!   Glad you're lo longer an oozing Roozie... Smelling it? Ew.

Nicks, they have no idea, these fertiles!   Did you offer to do a neat job of it, as long as she was completely awake?
My bloods are next tues - I've only just started my experiment! 

Merse,, I can't believe they're telling you to lose another stone and a half - you don't sound that big! Sounds like misery to me. Ah well, we'll have Gillian McKeefe round later.

Ali - that paper knicks thing is so funny! When I went for egg collection I didn't put them on at all, as I knew they only had to come off again. Couldn't see the point! That's something i didn't know, that you alternate ovaries each month. What's wrong with giving birth to a Smurf? 

Pam - I'm guessing testosterone is nothing to do with your cycle so yes, any time of the month? It's only a very non-scientific experiment anyway!

Laura - you getting some loving? Where are you tonight?

Bryony says thanks for the pats and good wishes and sends you all lots of loving doggie licks 

Everyone else -hi!
xxxxxx

xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats annoying having to wait Mir!! And i think the ww lady wants everybody to be a twig i went with my aunty and she said a stone and a half to her too which is way to skinny for her she lost the same amount of weight a few years ago and looked ill! So we've decided to ignore her an lose a stone each which is what i've put on since doing both IVFs! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No good being a twig! Unless you're Twiggy, that is.
is it like Fat Fighters?  Is the leader really rude and over-made-up? 

Pam - that was interesting about perimenopause. If I follow the family pattern I'll dry up at 40, but I'm perimenopausal now. Hopefully, with 28-day cycles, it's a good sign.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Af arrived today so no miracle preg (as i'm tubeless it really would be a miracle!!) but that 2 28 day cycles.. surely thats beeter than my usual 25 day ones?

Merse - I need to diet, I've put on a quite a bit.   But who wants to be a skinny mini??!!  Men like the curves!

Mirra -    Good lcuk with the vets tom... 2nd opinion is always an option? We went out for curry as I finished work pretty late.  Just having a small (ish) glass of wine to chill before I settle down with a dvd.  

Rooz - Ohhhhh I'm so excited, I may have to work late again but i'll try to log on at 7.03!   

Nicks - I have a c-section scar but no baby.    Bloody people.

Guy from work was back today, that why I was late home he was telling me about his baby and his wife was in surgery and he was telling me about when his baby died and he was holding him.. made me cry.  

Anyway I need to work out how to get my phone to send pictures.. any ideas? I need to change the network settings IO think but it won't work!


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Evening ladies

Roozie - Good luck for tomorrow kiddo. I can only imagine how you feel. As for that DR I hope you don't see him on the news having been struck off for wierd practices! Sounds very strange sniffing your scar especially when its in that region! Ah well could be another good chaper for Miranda's book!

Mirra - a pain you have to wait until tomorrow. Fingers crossed it turns out ok.

Merse - good luck with the weight loss. I have been trying to lose two stone forever but I am on the zig zag diet ie two pounds off one week three pound on the next so have only managed half a stone in the last two months!(off that is thank God)

Nicki - never gave it a thought that sometimes you would be gassing in a caesarean. It must be very hard sometimes. Good luck for your natural BFP - that would be one hell of an ending for Mirras book if we all got up the duff in the same month! We would have to go on tour like the Calander Girls!

Booked an appointment with the ARGC for end of August for another second opinion

Hi everyone else

Pam x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Poor man Laura thats so sad  Hope af isn't too bad!
We call it fat fighters or weight wan*ers !! And the lady took her job very seriously but apart from being skinny needed a decent haircut and a new wardrobe!!!  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We're regulating with each other, I swear! Though mine's not due for 2 weeks, so perhaps not.
Aww, Laura.   for your poor scar.  

I think I might take her to my old vet - she's half the price, too, and it's not that far. Plus I trust her.

Your poor workmate - it's so bloody sad.

Sorry - no clue how to send pix on your phone! What sort of phone is it?

Pam - I reckon with the number of jabs we've all put ourselves through we'll be more like Colander Girls!
I've certainly got a head like a seive, anyway...
Well done on making that appt! Makes all the diff to have something to aim for.

Merse -   at WeightWankers! heh. Must be soooo irritating having people telling you what to do in your own time. I find it hard enough at work!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Pam i know what you mean i'm always going up and down but its just been going up lately and can't keep comfort eating drinking forever! So my aunty wanted to go and made me go with her i think its what i need to be good for more than a couple of days!!!!!!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Miranda can't stand being told what to do thats why i work for myself!! And why i shall ignore the weight wan*ers lady and do my own thing!! xxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyway off to bed now am very tired!!!!!!!! (going to dream sliming thoughts!!)   lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

No pressure then... 7.05 it is! (LB you may have to wait an extra 2 minutes if that's ok )

So LB, how was that massage the other day? Is DP being all sweet and attentive 'cos he's missed you...hope so  Sorry you've got the witch today tho' good she's bang on time - here's a little song for you to get rid of her ASAP - "Witch, witch go away, come back another day, i don't want to see your face again..." (which song is that - y'know, with "rain" replacing "witch"?? , that's going to bug me now) It sounds much better when you sing it but can't quite convey that here. Never mind, you'll just have to trust me on that.

Mirra - that's a bit off surely, making you wait for the results - i'd be demanding she stopped being busy and got on with it.  "Fertiles", i love that word, it's like "earthlings". By the way, just 'cos i'm up the duff at the mo, doesn't mean i'm one of them. Just want to get that straight. I'm still in the PR Possie aren' t i girls?  

Pammie - what you up to tonight Miss Frisky? 

Merse, boo to weight watchers.  Stuff 'em. Eat what you like in moderation and maybe just sh*g a bit more - kill two birds with one stone??! 

Ali, Swinns, Bodia, (another day gone, one less to go!), Kirst and co, how you all doing? Ok i hope.... 

Rooz x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

our posts must have crossewd... thanks Pam & great you have that appt. sorted out. If all this getting jiggy works tho' you may be able to cancel it! 

R x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach though, if it's cancer I shall be so heartbroken. Maybe another day thinking it's not won't be so bad...
Of course you're still one of us! I'd feel really insulted if you buggered off to join the fertiles!
My book's provisional name is Diary of an Infertile, incidentally. 
Soooo excited about your scan! We'll be like honorary godparents.

Merse, swimming helped me shift loads of excess blubber! And it really calmed me down. Can't stand any other sort of exercise apart from gardening, walking and shagging!

xx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Roozie - side effects have settled down thankyou  DP was away on business last night and I was quite content snuggled on the sofa with a bar of chocolate. It must be awful being a proper nymphomaniac! Bet your concentration span is pretty short today! Have you got a good idea what you can expect to see at 6 weeks I know someone has said it might me hard to detect the heartbeat(s) so early.

Miranda - my Mum hit the menopause at 42 but her Mum had a baby at 45 and my Mums non identical twin hit her menopause at 50 so I am not sure how this hereditary thing works. Fingers crossed we all take after my Nana! Love the title of the book. Fingers crossed good results today.

Laura - what a terrible thing to have to cope with. Glad he feels able to talk and share it with you. It has to be healthier than bottling it all up.

Right must do some work - 'talk' to you all at 7.05!

Pam x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok I'm here!!!  Early but here!!  I'm at work and desperate to leave but will loiter for  a bit!!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

thought i'd surprise you and be early. Just got back and pretty shellshocked...
OMG, it really is triplets. No kidding. 3 tiny sacs, 3 tiny fluttering heartbeats. (and 2 very big fluttering hearts, DH's and mine!)

Not sure what to think at this moment so you'll have to excuse me if i don't write much more now, i need time for this to sink in. The last time this happened to anyone at UCH having GIFT was apparently 10 years ago so i think this news has stunned them too (esp. given my PR status.) 
Emotions are all over the place to say the least - just did not think this could really happen. Wow.
Off to have a cool shower.........

Rooz xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Whooohooooooowwwww!  What fantastic news!!!!!! 

Congratulations to you and DH!!!!

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
F*ck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I did say those levels were high  
My god Rooz - you must be so emotional right now.  Did they say what happens next - you will be a very closely monitored pregnancy now then - all those students wanting to learn!  Least you will have a nice caesarean and not do any of that NCT home birth sh*te!
You are a special mum now - we are proud to have you on our thread - Poor responder - my ****!

NW      (3 kisses!)


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh my God Roozie! I have just had a little cry for you - it really is a miracle you clever clever girl. I know your world is about to be turned upside down and you will have the worry of a multiple birth but this really is the most wonderful news in the world.

Hope you and DH manage to recover from the shock soon.

Huge hugs

Pam x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks girls  Nicks, you're absolutely right, i'm in a state of flux - elated, in denial and also pretty scared!! All we know re. next steps is we'll have another scan in 2 wk's time and take it from there. Obviously alot could happen between now and then but the cons. (the big cheese there who did my op) has already started to make noises about the risks of triplets for someone my size (i'm about 7.5 stone and a bit weedy!), premature births, disabilities and even mentioned "selective reduction" .  I could see from his expression that he's not overjoyed with the outcome - he always said from day 1 their goal is healthy singletons.... what d'you reckon? Is triplets really that risky?? I'm obviously now going to be trawling the web obsessively for any triplet goss...? 

Off to munch some supper, the sacs are getting hungry!

Hope you're all ok, chat more later... 

R xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

aaww, thanks alot Pam - our posts just crossed. It will sink in but it's going to take some time i think!! Just praying they stay healthy the next couple of weeks and don't cramp each others' style!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bloody Nora!!!  OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!  Im in shock too!!  Wow 3 little ones!!!  Well we are going to have to pitch in and help I think.  We will do a rota for washing and feeding and changing bums... and of course the swimming lessons...you'll never cope with them on your own.  Hmmmmm I'm organising things so don't panic!!  Blimey.. wow.. triplets..



Congratualtions sweetie. XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh my god i can't believe it rooz its amazing what fantastic news!!! Weren't you given the donor egg speech by my cons once?
Bloody hell i'm in shock, goodness knows how you to feel!!!! lol n hugs xxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hiya... still in shock but at least shock on a full tummy... it was growling really loudly earlier and worrying my furry Rooz!! 
Thanks LB, you know you shouldn't make any offers lightly 'cos they'll be accepted in a shot!!! 

Merse, yeh, you're right, i had the DE speech from Dr. Simonis at So'ton Wessex - she gave me a 50/50 for responding better to a higher dose of stims if we tried again but just goes to show doesn't it, nobody can ever confidently predict an outcome so you just have to go for it and sod their scepticism. 

Mirra - any news on the pup? Really hope she's ok... have they been in touch yet to tell you what's going on?


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

I think I am going to go and get a motorbike this weekend.  Not cos I like/want one, but if triplets is what happens, its worth it!!

Have appt with nurse in morning as my lap. incision is weeping, it feels hard underneath it and is painful when I bend over.  Also, AF came today so more pain to come.  Hooray!!!  Will have to start the moxibustion tonight.  Its something my acupuncturist (Qing) gives me - like a huge joss stick/joint that you have to burn and hold over your ovaries and uterus.  Meant to stimulate follicles.  Almost set fire to my pubes a few times!!  Got DP to do it once (as suggested by Qing) but it brought on his asthma so we abandoned that!!!

Miranda - how is Bryony??


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Rooz - you were at Soton Wessex then?  How did you find it?  I think with my FSH over 15 I will be excluded from treatment there.  What level was yours at that time?

Ali x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm...speechless!!!!!! Oh. My. God. TRIPLETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so thrilled - I'm close to tears! Rooz, well done you. You ought to be held up as the perfect example of why people should ignore the consultants at the lesser clinics.

Such a shot in the arm for us PR girlies! Yes, we CAN do it! We can do it thrice over! Ner-ner you fertiles! 

That's such a lovely piece of news. Made me feel a lot better.

Sorry I've been absent -DH cut his hand badly and was taken to hospital today, so I had to take him back to work to get his car, then I had a meeting about a village event that went on a bit, but here I am now!

The vet says Bry's got an agressive, fast-growing tumour, but she's all booked in tomorrow to have it out. I can scarcely believe it - again this evening she was running like a greyhound after the ball, jumping up, etc. She looks so well.
But if the vet says it's cancer, it's cancer I guess. Can't take the risk.
If they find other lumps she's got to have a mammary strip, where they take all the fatty tissue off. God, that'll hurt her, won't it?

So your news, Roozie-poo, has really, really cheered me. Don't let them bully you into anything, ok? These experts are the same sort of people who told you to use donor eggs, so you do what feels right for you. 

You beauty!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Miranda hope your doggie is going to be ok? Hopefully they will be able to get all the cancer out sending hugs to you both!!!
Rooz i spilt a whole glass of water on my mobile cause i was so excited about you and now it won't work!!!
Ali i think The Wessex will take u up to 15 as a matter of course and over that if they and you think you have a chance!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG Rooz, CONGRATULATIONS   Three little bubba's.  Am so happy for you an DH.  You'll have to get a bigger side car for your motorbike now!    It certainly gives all us PR's hope.

Mirra - Hope all goes well with Bryony    

Have now got internet connection in our apartment, but it's cr4p.  Think it may be the computer (it's an old one from dh's work) but am not technically minded enough to fiddle around with it.  It keep crashing all the time   so won't do a long post for fear of losing it all.  

Hope everyone else is ok.

emmax


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ladies would you mind if I joined you 

I am a poor responder, having never got beyond EC
I'm hoping to have a final attempt this year using my own eggs, failing that I will have to admit defeat and use DE.

Af is due, although my cycles are fairy irregular following last years stimulated cycle 

I am currently working nights so hope to read back this thread and get an idea of whos who!

~Dizzi~


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

welcome Dizz -great to have you joining us here.  Sorry to hear you've had a pooey time of it in the past...everyone here will be only too happy to share experiences with you and generally spur you along so don't give up, you're in good company. I was also a PR and have just been scanned for triplets so ANYTHING can happen!

Rooz xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Emma, good to hear from you out there! Thanks for the message too..yeh, that bigger side car might have to be looked into at some point! Glad you're all wired up in the flat now... tho' i wouldn't have a clue how to tweak a connection either, i just have to talk nicely to PC's and hope for the best!

So has DH started work already or is he able to have a bedding in period when he's off with you? It must be pretty exciting having HK as your oyster.. found any weird and wonderful places yet? Eaten any birds nest soup yet? (for some reason i'm fascinated by birds' nest soup!! It's so bloody expensive too..) Hope you're enjoying some decent weather too.. been thoroughly dismal here the past week, rain, rain and more rain. Today looks brighter tho' so perhaps summer is finally beginning..!

Take care and enjoy getting to know the place... report back soon!!

Rooz xxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Morning Roozie my little fertile friend I hope you are ok this morning. I couldn't stop thinking about you last night so I can only imagine what its like for you I bet your head is ready to explode! I hope what the consultant said is based on worse case scenario but I think I would do the same and find out as much as I could on the internet. I have my fingers very firmly crossed for you.

Welcome Dizzi - I think Roozie's story must have sold this thread as the place to be already!

Hi Emma - hope you are all settled in and using that gym everyday!

Miranda - sorry to hear its cancer. 

Ali  - I can just imagine the scene hope your curtains were firmly shut! My daftest one was boiling an egg in green food dye and putting it under the bed for three nights from the full moon!My reflexologist said it was an old pagean fertility ritual! Didn't tell DP he already thinks I am barking!

Nicki, Merse , Laura and everyone else hello

Pam x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Miranda -   so sorry to hear about Bryony. Hope they manage to treat her and she recovers well. xxx

Roozie...        ....wow!!!! How amazing! Hope you manage to take a breath this weekend to take it all in. Excuse me ignorance...but what exactly is GIFT? Have heard of it, not sure of it though.

Dizzi -   and welcome. Girls on here are lovely beyond belief.  

Had a fab day yesterday in London, although am very tired now.   Saw 2 old friends, and had a lovely long walk along the Thames followed by posh fish and chips! Also, laughed a lot on the train listening to Russell Brand podcast! Almost forgot about the 2ww a couple of times....honest   Am busy every day, so why is time feeling like it's standing still?!!!!!

Aaargh!!!!!

Take care all,

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

How is everyone after our shock tripley news!!?  I'm off work now til tuesday .    DP is off to Notts later for a stag do and I may o up to Notts to see his sister but at the same time would quite like to stay here and rest and do some shopping for the wedding etc.

Emma - TIm got back frm HK last sunday he had a great time said was really hot. He went tothis great island and said it was really beautiful, I will find out where it was so you can go and visit.  Glad you got the pc back and back on board with us girls!  

NIcks - Hows you? Bit quite lately, hope your going ok.  

Pin - Hows bump? Hows you?  This is meant to be the nicest bit of pregnancy.  

Rooz - I think I waffled enough yest!!  You still in shock, I think there is s twins and more thread on here.. maybe go and chat to those ladies?  BUT COME BACK TO SEE US TOO!!

Mirra -    Thinking of you and Byrony today.   

Sarah - Made any decisions about your next cycle yet??

Merse - You having some wine tonight?  

Dizzi - Welcome, don't worry to much about trying to get to grips with everyone.. I get confused and I have been here for ages!! I'm in same boat, last cycle then using DE too, when are you cycling?  Where are you being treated?  

Ali - Ok, I'll get some DHEA and a motorbike!! I'll try anything!  

Pam - How ar you doing?   

Bodia -    

I managed to delete all my contacts from my ohne yesterdy??!! How did I manage that!! What a nightmare!!

Does anyone elses cat insist on sitting directly in front of the pc screen

XX


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Dizzi - welcome to the thread.  There's quite a few of us cycling later this year so we can all support each other.  Will you be doing the short protocol?  

Rooz - DH started work the day after we arrived!  He's been in Malaysia and Singapore since Wednesday so I've been home alone    I've been out and about doing some exploring but haven't tried bird nest soup yet - I've seen it on the menu though - too scared to try it.  Maybe after a bottle or two of wine...!!  Have joined a couple of clubs and went to an ex pat coffee morning yesterday.  I though it was going to be full of twin sets and pearls and when I initially got there it was just me and about 6 women in their 50's!  Fortunately lots more people turned up including lots of youngies (well, ladies in their 30's).  Have arranged to meet some of them next week for lunch and coffee, so in all it was a productive morning.  I do feel a bit like I'm in the playground when you used to say "will you be my friend please?".  I suppose we're all in the same boat though.  

LB - It's too bl00dy hot here.  Thank the lordy for air con.  Isn't air con supposed to dry your skin out?  OMG I'll come back to the UK in four years time with a face like a used wrinkly chamois leather  .  So your dp is from Notts? My dh is from Notts too.  Great shopping there.  Do you go there much?  Would be interested to know what the Island's called that your dp raved about.  

Pam - Just been to the gym again this morning.  Even though there's air con in there, I just seem to sweat like a horse!  In a strange way I'm actually quite enjoying it.  When I was going through my last tx I read Zita West's book and it said that doing too much cardio exercise takes the energy away from your ovaries.  I used that as an excuse to do absolutely no exercise whatsoever and eat like a pig for three months.  I'm paying for it now though as most of my clothes are too tight - not nice when you're in a hot country sweating all the time...am I painting a nice picture of myself?? 

Bodia - glad you had a good day out in London.  Not long to go now on the 2ww.  That's the part of the tx that I'm dreaded the most next time.  I can cope with the injections and scans but the 2ww is torture.  Anyway,    that your embies are nice and snug inside of you.  I think this PR thread has turned a corner and we'll be seeing lots of BFP's in the near future.

Well this flippin' computer is doing my head in.  I've been tempted to throw it out of the window a couple of times, but seeing as we're on the 18th floor, it's probably not a good idea. Hopefully dh can do something with it this weekend.  We don't get the rest of our belongings, including my trusted computer, until mid August, so I'll have to make do with this useless piece of metal until then.  We're off flat hunting tomorrow - we're in a serviced apartment at the moment.  Rents is HK are just madness  - makes London look cheap.  Hopefully we'll find a shoebox to live in that we both like  

Have a good weekend everyone.

emmaxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma - Yeah we go up about once a month/ 6 weeks.  Don't often get to go out to be honest though, normally doing family stuff.  Decided to go tonight, me and tims sis gonna go to the stag do but just for a few then head off on our own.  

I'll find out when he home and let you know about the island.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Mirra, forgive me, amidst the triplet shock i forgot to say i hope Bry is soon bouncing around again after the op. Give her a big lick from me!!!

Bodia.. good to hear you're coping with it! A full on day out somewhere doing loads sounds just the ticket. I def. spent too much time sitting around getting miserable about it all so continue to keep busy and before you know it, you'll be peeing out some good news hopefully!!   Oh, GIFT by the way is gamete intra-fallopian transfer -  they do an EC and straight afterwards return a mixture of eggs (in my case, 3) & sperm into the tubes for fertilisation to take place naturally. It was recommended for me by the clinic because they felt my chances doing normal IVF were low(eggs probably quite fragile, tho' in hindsight, not all that fragile i don't think!) and this might be a bit better, perhaps 10-15%. It's more invasive as you have to have a laparoscopy under G.A but apart from that you follow exactly the same drug protocol as for IVF.

Em - the ex-pat idea sounds good! Must feel a bit forced intiially but like you say, everyone's in the same boat and just wants to get a social life going.... reminds me of desperataly making friends during freshers week - now you couldn't get more try hard than that!!!

LB - good idea, i proabably will check out some of the twins/trips threads (is there one for triplets??!) but don't think you're getting rid of me that easily. My roots will always be here with you girls so i'm here to stay i'm afraid!! Hope you have fun this wkend - v brave turning up to a stag!! 
Oh, yes, my cat does exactly that - she cleverly positions herself in the exact spot i'm trying to read, as if to say "hey, don't ignore me, i'm much more important!" and then proceeds to look irresistably sweet.

Ali... how you doing? Hope AF isn't being too wicked. How's your weeping wound? I hadn't realised you had a lap. done so recently.. when was it exactly? Is it your biggest incision that's weeping or the one down in your pubes, like mine?! What are you doing about it? Mine was checked a couple of days ago by Mr. Sniffy and he thought it was ok but it's playing up again today - GRRRR. I'd get it checked properly if i were you.....

Nicks... you ok matey?  Any more outdoors adventures planned for this wkend?!

Pam - hiya! Yes my head is still spinning hence my early posts this morning!! Couldn't sleep at all...keep having topinch myself! At this stage i know v little about the real risks involved as the cons. was reluctant to go into any of it so soon, esp. as i could lose one or more of them naturally being such early days. But i will have to do some research because there may come a point where we're forced to make a difficult decision so we need to be armed with as much knowledge as poss. 

Better get going... just had a big wave of nausea come over me !

Rooz xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You need to sort a ticker rooz - do they do one with 3 little peas i the pod?  How you feeling? Sunk in yet??


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

for the warm welcome,
I spotted your thread in the small hours in one of the last ten posts! I knew we had a multiple cyclers andf poor responders thread on the ICSI board but I hadn't spotted you ladies before

*Emmachoc* - yes I should do the short protocol, as I did last time, my body hates the meds!

*Laurab* - Scary stuff this last cycle lark I am at the Lister in London, but live 150 mile away in Shropshire, I am just hoping when I contact the Lister we can sort out a date, I chickened out of phoning them yesterday so I will have to do it Monday now I am waiting on the witch putting in appearence.

*Bodia *  I'm sure weve met across the vastness that is FF - how are you hun ?

*Pamela39* -  I spotted the reference to triplets and thought Triplets on a poor responders thread, I need their secrets!!!

*Roozie *  when did you find out 
I read this thread from page one to about 4 last night, while at work then the bells started ringing so I never got back, I will read back some more tonight
There is a twins triplets and more thread, which I can leave you a link for if you need it, oh and you definatly need to change your Ticker!

Did I miss anyone  Ive just got up from my days slumber so apoligies if I have.

I notice some of you have used DHEA, I also did between april & june, Ive never took my wheatgrass tablets although I have some in the cupboard Ive tried accupuncture and reflexology, but my favorite alternative thearpy is HK, not Hong Kong  but Health Kinesology, I have another appointment tuesday Ive been having HK for about 3 years now.
must go Ive loads to do before going back to work 
*~Dizzi~*


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all ok.

Rooze - well done and     on your triplet news.  its so exciting/worrying to have one on board so i know only about a third of what you are feeling.  Take it easy and don't worry too much if you do any reading on the internet, everyone is different - take it all with a pinch of salt.  When we got our +ve we just took one day at a time and was happy to reach each milestone.

Laura - how are you?  Enjoy your trip to Notts.  Me and Bump are fine.  We have just had a new bathroom and central heating boiler fitter and the house is in chaos.  We now have a wonderful shower cubicle and a huge bath.  the bath is so big i couldn't get out - DH had to haul me out.  Or is it cos i look like a beached whale          Then, monday, our washing machine flooded the kitchen.  The washing machine was so full of water that DH thought it was empty so he opened the door    So now we need a new kitchen floor.  i wouldnt mind but the current floor has only been down just over a year.  And to top it all, on wed night my sister and her DH were out and they had an atempted break in so we had to race up to their house.  Thankfully it was ok in the end.

My, this has got to be the longest post i have ever done!!!

Bumps is kicking lots now, which is a bit strange but very reassuring.  I suppose we had better start buying stuff soon   

I may even get rid of DH's beloved Everton piccy and get him to take a piccy of bump to put up. 

Mirra - hope your gorgeous dog is feeling better.  That is a lovely piccy.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and you all have a fab weekend.     

Take care all,

Pin xx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Dizzi - I have been at this TTC for two years now and have never come across Health Kinesology what is it?

Laura - hope you had a good day off and tonight goes well. I am off out tonight with the girlies for the first time in ages.

Roozie - hope the nausea has settled down and the smells from the bakery are not too much of a problem.

Miranda - hope todays op was a success

Dr Nicki - I have booked an appointment with the GP and am going to come clean about the DHEA and ask for a Testosterone test. Am I getting you confused with someone else or did you also get a cholesterol done as this can also be affected by DHEA?

Emma - great to hear things are going well and you are not a 'billy no mates'!

Pin - its nice to hear from another PR who is up the duff it really does give me hope

Have an ace weekend all you other PR's. Sun is out up here - had almost forgotton what it looked like!

Pam x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh my golodness, of my goodness, bloody hell, oh my bloody goodness!!!!!!!!

I have only been away a couple of days and look at all the news!

Rooz well done you clever clever girl.  It certainly gives us all hope.  I hope everything runs smoothly now for you.  My offer still stands, all expenses paid trip to Cyprus with private pool (once I have bloody cleaned it out tomorrow) and you can leave one of your bubbas behind!!

Nice to hear from you Pin I hope everything is going ok.

Hi Dizzie nice to hear from you.

Mir so sorry to hear about your doggy.  You have not had much luck lately with your fur babies.  My parent's dog has a tumour in his bum.  He had an operation to remove it yesterday (the tumour not his bum)!!  Got to phone in a min to see how he is doing.

Its still ridiculously hot here in Cyprus.  Still going gym loads, still lost 8 pounds but with all my gym work my clothes are starting to fit me again now.  

My air con unit is broke and leaking all over the floor.  There is a damp patch on my carpet and it bloody stinks!!

Going to Med Fest tomorrow which is a big concert with Fifty Cent, Akon, Amerie, Julien Marley, Alesha and some others I never heard of.  I won the tickets on a radio station, should be good fun.

Anyway better go still looking after poorly DH.

Speak soon
Kerry


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Roozie - wwhhhheeee heyyyyy!!!!    Well done my lovely  . I am so thrilled for you. Bet you don't know whether you are coming or going do you? Take no bloody notice of that consultant and his "blah blah, singleton birth blah blah", so long as you really look after yourself and take it easy, you're going to be fine. Enjoy it now, don't start fretting. Easier said than done I know, but try.  

Pamela - I am also due in the next few days and mine have been 24 day cycles for ages and then after my treatment its gone to 25 days.

Merse - Right there with you kidda with the old Weight Watchers malarkey. I call it Fat Bastar*s club myself. I like you have managed to bump a bit of weight on with the old comfort eating. We'll spur each other on. I lost 4lbs last night after my first week back at ** club.

Laura - Having a bit of a mare to be honest with sorting my next lot of treatment out. I spoke to Bury PCT again this week and they're trying to rush things through for me, but LWH need a referral from St Mary's along with Bury PCT's letter authorising funding. So once again I am at the mercy of St Mary's. I also have to get my file copied from St Mary's  for my private consultation at CARE in M/cr and so I wrote off to them on the 17th of this month thinking that it would just be case of them copying my file and invoicing me....Oh No, couldn't be that simple could it!!!  St Mary's have to send me a form to fill in, once they have that back the file then goes to my consultant for her to go right the way through it and take anything out that she doesn't want me to see. It then goes to the admin department for them to invoice me and when I've paid the invoice only then will they copy it for me. All of which will take at least 40 days I was told today. Doesn't look like I'll be getting treatment anytime soon. I am so fed up. 

Dizzi -  . I joined this thread on Miranda's recommendation and I aslo knew Laura B off another website and everyone here has been marvellous. Its so encouraging to know that you can come on and either just have a normal chat or ask advice or just simply sound off!! As for never getting past EC stage, I know how that feels, I've never made it past the drug stage myself. I think just getting to ET stage will be a monumental achievement when I get there.


Mirra - Hope Bryony is ok   She'll be ok, Staffies are tough little pups. I gave her a little pat and willed her to be ok.

Have you read some of the new threads on IVF world about DHEA Its scared the bejeesssuuss out of me. Really not sure what to do, whether to keep taking it or stop and wait until I've had my consultation at CARE next month. This is what's so frustrating about being in between clinics, I've got nowhere to go to request tests, so don't know whether my voice is going to start sounding like Barry White's or what!!!

Bodia - When's the test date??

Pin - Hope you and bump are good.

Hello to everyone else on team PR

Catch ya later
Sarah xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
I woke up at 0216 thinking of you Rooz - you little 'fertile'! You must be thinking this too - why didn't it just happen before if it was that easy? I can't get my head round it sometimes.  Can't imagine what must be going on in your head. Keep calm.  
Pam - I hadn't read about DHEA and cholesterol but had mine checked and it wasn't as low as I expected as i'm pretty healthy so just wondered if it was a DHEA effect as they are linked.  Be interesting to see what your results are.
Hi Dizzi!  - how on earth do you get 56000 bubbles!    Welcome!  You will be at home here.  Think we are on a roll now after Roozer! Never heard of HK - Mirra is the alternative therapy girl - strange berries  
Em - good to here from you. Glad you are making friends  
Mirra - hope it goes OK with your dog   Give him our love  
KJ - well done with the weight loss!  
Pin - beached whale in the bath already - glad you and bump are OK  
Merse - hi dude - did you ever get your AMH done?
LB - enjoy your stag night - don't get left tied to a lamp-post naked  
Ali - hope your oozing is settling   I had a bit of 'Moxa' at the acu once - strange stuff!  Don't do any more pubic singeing!!
Swinny - good on your fat club too! Sorry about paperwork that must be very annoying  
Hi Bodia how's it going?  Surely not long now?  
Hi to all the others I've missed on team PR!   
Just waiting for a curry delivery and going to watch 'The Last King of Scotland'. Am reading 'Atonement' at the moment - the film is out soon!  A bit raunchy -especially as I was reading it at work (well tummy tucks are very boring!) 
Love ya

NW
H


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Mira - How did Bryonys op go?  Was thinking of you today  

Emma - envious of you being in HK. Its so miserable here.  Will you have to go out to work whilst you are there? would love to be a lady what lunches.  I was in Malaysia in march as DP was working there.  I loved it but the heat did start to get to me.  Couldn't even walk to the shop without breaking into a sweat and hair looking like Bridget Jones' after the car journey with the roof down!!

Dizzi - Welcome      I only joined this site 2 weeks ago and this thread last week.  Everyone has been so lovely.
Can you tell us more about HK?  I have acu once a week but prepared to try anything.  

Pam - bought the green food colouring today.  When is the next full moon?  DP thinks I am bonkers too!!!  I dont tell him the half of it!!  Hope you remembered to get the egg out from under the bed!!!

Bodia - glad London was fun.  How much longer now??

Laura - enjoy Notts.  I'm off work now til Wednesday.  hooray.  More time to find the perfect motorbike!

Rooz - how you doing  Feet up, I hope.  Went to see nurse about tummy button (lap ad dye was 2 weeks ago).  She gave it a poke and said it was ok.  She did not even attempt to sniff it.....I felt cheated!!  Does she know what she is doing

Pin - life sounds hectic for you at the moment.  Hoe youa are having some down time too!!

Kerry - hope DH is getting better.

Swinny - sorry to hear you are having to wait so long.  It must be so frustrating  

Nick - made me laugh to picture you reading whilst someone is having a tummy tuck.  And as for the woman who was more worried about having a scar than a live birth - didn't you want to get the surgeon to do the biggest, back street butcher-like C section?  Stupid b*tch!!!!!  Enjoy the curry!!!

Must dash, DP has just brought me my dinner.  Half way through the bottle of wine already.  How much does wine affect your FSH, anyone know


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all!

Sorry I've been so long posting - been a bit of a nightmare day, but feeling much better now.
I'm picking Bryony up in the morning. They said her op went well, but by the time they said that - about 3pm - I had convinced myself she'd died on the operating table, I was that panicked.
I'll find out exactly what went on tomorrow when I talk to the vet, but it took a few hours, so it can't have been good.
Thanks for all your well wishes - they made me feel so much better.    

So - let's catch up!

Dizzi - hello! Welcome to the thread. It's probably the funniest, nicest thread on here. And you've had our triple joy news! So you know you're in the right place. All we need is for Bodia to be up the spout too, and we're on a roll! I went to the Lister for my last shot, and I'd say you'll be in great hands. What protocols have you been tried on? And where?

Ali, I'm sure wine is medicinal at this stage! Apparently they tested a group of nuns, giving them a beer a day, and their cholesterol went right down. So sup up!

Nicks - how's the curry?  

Sarah - yes, I've been reading the DHEA updates and it doesn't look good! I haven't taken mine today, despite my experiment, but I could hardly eat for worry and you're meant to take it with food.
Sorry to hear about your frustrations - may be time to throw in the towel and pay for it. At least you get priority and can demand to be treated acceptably.

Kerry - how's your parents' dog? I think from my research over a couple of days the bum tumour is fairly common, so hopefully the prognosis is pretty good.
How rubbish about your air-con! Hope you can get it sorted.

Pam - be v interested too know how you get n with the testosterone test.

Pin - bah! Something always goes wrong just as you think things are sorted! Hope the new floor's not too costly. Glad to hear bump is good.

Rooz - I bet you won't sleep for a week! What utterly amazing news. Hopefully you'll get some rest at some point - got to keep our triplets rested! I can't believe we were actually JOKING about you having three...  

Emma - always scary trying to make new friends! But you have us - why would you need them?
Hope your puter arrives - sooo frustrating having techie probs.

Laura - my cat used to do exactly that - loved rubbing himself along the monitor, or reading your posts with his nose jammed up against it and his bum in my face! Well, it gets our attention, I guess...

Merse - how are you today? Are you out doing Rooz's floozing for her, now she is massively preggers?

Bodia - how's the 2WW madness, birdie?

Now, tell me I haven't forgotten anyone?

Odette, are you still about? Carole?

Chloe the jack russell sends everyone doggy licks to thank them for their concern over her sister. (Think she's enjoying being an only dog for the night! Going to indulge her and let her sleep on the bed tonight)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

In turmoil here today....had a tiny weeny bit of blood when I went to no.2's this morning, (sorry - tmi!  )
I never have spotting before my AF arrives, but I feel all crampy and like AF will arrive any minute. Knicker checking will be an obsession today I know... 
Not sure if I will make it to Weds without testing!!!!!!

Miranda - Hope Bryony makes a full recovery.

Dizzi - Yes, we've met before over the years! Hope you are well. 

Emma - Hope you get used to HK. What does your DH do? I lived in Cambodia for about a year and a half - loved it. Had lots of Khmer friends, but a few ex-pats too. Funny bunch; some lovely, but a lot of them I wouldn't have neceesarily been friends with if we weren't thrown together.

 everyone else


xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Bodia - Probs not going to make you feel better, but my friend spotted very early in her pregnancy and she now has a beautiful baby boy. Try not to read too much into it and stay calm. 

Mirra - I have stopped taking my DHEA as I am really worried about it. Think its probably best for now. Don't know what to do about my consultation now at Care as I defo won't have received my file by the 21st from what St Mary's told me. Think I am probably best postponing my appointment until September so that I have my file to take with me. Can't see as there's any point in going if they haven't got my response history to look at. DH thinks we should postpone. Whadda ya reckon chicky??
When can you go pick Bryony the doglet back up? Hope she's ok, you've had quite enough trauma with fur babies for one year.

Nicki - Must be pretty cool to be a wizard!! Think I'd have put that moaning bi*ch to sleep for a long while and asked your friend the surgeon to do a nice cross stitch (unevenly of course) across her lady bits. Some people don't know how lucky they are!! I've got a lovely C-section type scar from a laparotomy to remove cysts so at least she got a bundle of joy at the end of hers, all I got was a bl**dy great scar.

Mirra & Laura B - Molly my fur baby is doing exactly what you two were just laughing about and sticking her claws into my leg to get up for some attention whilst I'm typing.

I am having a fun packed weekend this weekend to take my mind off things. Off out into Manchester for my friends birthday tonight and then tomorrow we're going to see Supergrass, The Coral , Amy Winehouse and The Arctic Monkeys at Lancashire Cricket ground...check me out having a life...whhooo hoo!!! 

Bye for now team PR

Sarah C xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Me again!!

Kerry - Hello my little festival buddy. I mean't to ask you, are you having treatment in Cyprus?? I had heard marvelllous reports about a clinic in Limmasol who had something like 49% success rate. Do you know which one it is??

Enjoy your festival

Sarah xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I've got her back! And she's on fine form. Wouldn't eat anything at the vet's, but wolfed down some tinned meat, some milk, some biccies and a couple of sausages as soon as she was home.

She had to have a full strip of breast tissue taken away, and she's got a couple of drains sticking out of her, which will be removed on Monday. Poor little scrap.


Bodia, try not to worry about spotting. Soooo many posts I've seen where they've spotted but gone on to have a BFP - so many.

Sarah - I'm still not sure about DHEA - going to do this experiment and see what it's doing. Don't think the quality of my eggs is an issue, so I'd only want it to increase the number, really.

xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - glad your dog is back and being well looked after. Hope she does OK  
Bodia -it could be implantation bleeding if it was bright red.  I never spot before periods but I have done with IVF cos the Prog pessaries delay the onset a bit - that would be old blood though.  Hope its the former!  
Swinny - don't know if it was you who mentioned some of the stuff on IVF world but I read one of the posts of the girl with high testosterone. She did appear to have PCOS which tends to leads to higher testosterone and DHEA levels anyway hence the acne etc. 
The sun is out now so I'm off into the garden.  
Chat soon 

NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls, very hung over today went to my friends wedding yesterday had a fab time but was really ****** and decided to have a few **** which i gave up 18mths ago!!! 
Welcome Dizzy 
Mir glad you got your doggie back hope shes gonna be ok? 
Rooz how u 4 doin?
My clinic got back to me regarding the amh an they don't think its worth doin as doesn't give you any more info than fsh!!!
Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Nicki you're an angel  

Mirra - Let me know how you get on. Just reading a Cosmo article about a lady with PCOS and she had all of the symptoms which relate to the side affects of taking DHEA, facial hair etc, so maybe like Nicki says the girl on IVF world maybe prone to higher testosterone due to PCOS and its nothing to do with the DHEA.

Merse - Hope your head is a little better. Smoking **** makes the hangover so much worse doesn't it! I am still a secret social smoker, every time I have a drink while I'm out I want a *** to go with it. Probs aswell that I am on the wagon at the moment. 

Sarah xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Swinny thats all i've ever done never been a proper smoker but gave even that up on my quest for a baby!!! Yesterday being the exception!! Only prob is a couple of my clients were there and friends of my family and i'm ****** and smoking!!!! Great   xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Merse - I found a place on the internet that dose AMH for £145, toyed with the idea and then decided it would be a waste of money as it won't change a single thing apart from my bank balance!  
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Merse - maybe you should quote my case? FSH: 4.3, AMH: 0.69.
That might shut em up!!!

Sarah - I'd love to be a social smoker! Got to kick the habit yet again before the next tx though.
it's all that keeps me sane at work, I have to say - I'll just have to go out of the office and not light up, but take deep breaths instead!

Nicks - that's a relief! i did think it was odd that her testosterone was elevated so much. That's why I'm getting that blood test.

Everyone else - where are you? Gallivanting?

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I jutsread through and now too tired to reply. Must get some sleep as only got a bout 2 hours last night  .

Hope your all well, will catch up tom.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Call that stamina gel? Dear dear.

Night night - sleep well this time!

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Nicki - Just re-read through all of the DHEA threads on IVF World. My god girl, you've got an eagle eye to have spotted that PCOS comment. 

Mirra - While I am out now I just stand by the smokers to breathe in a bit of their leftovers. I've only ever been a social smoker, so i know its going to be really hard for you to give it up for the next go as me just giving up social smoking is awful. I've got no willpower!! Not had a ciggie for about 3 months now. But still want one when we go out!

How's Bryony? Getting loads of TLC off her mum?

Merse - Give yourself a break honey, even we are allowed to go out and let our hair down every once in a while, doesn't mean that we aren't committed to looking after ourselves, it just means that we are human. Going out and getting lashed will have done wonders for your stress levels anyhow!
Laura B - Hope you're having a mad weekend bird.

Sarah XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Swinster - have to fulfil my role as team PR    
Hope everyone enjoying the sun! Managed to get DH out doing some gardening so that's some feat!

Nickster


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all, am feeling betta today had a really good nites sleep last nite and just been out for lunch!
swinny we'll help each other how much have you got to lose?
Miranda i am going to quote you when i speak to them they just emailed the info to me!!
AF arrived this morn only 29 days this time which is good, so blood test tues!!
Hope everyone ok? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi girls sorry i haven't been around for a while.  My dad died suddenly (even though he had leaukeamia and heart disease he seemed to be responding well to his chemo!) on the 18th; we had a mad dash to suffolk when we got the call he had been admitted but none of us made it in time!  The funeral was on Friday (also my birthday!) so only just felt able to post.  Feel all over the place mostly numb, empty or tearful and can't sleep, also started AF today, (back down to 24 days must be the stress), ruining my fantasy that's kept me going for the last week that i must be pregnant naturally to somehow make everything a little bit better. 

Compassionate leave now finished so should be going back to work tomorrow, can't face it, can't sleep and definitely do not want to go to the hospital given recent events.  Have about 9 weeks to go on my notice period, but feel very confused about what to do given I told everyone i was leaving to be able to look after dad and spend more time with him  (as well as concentrate on the IVF which i only told a few close people), but was miserable and stressed so should probably just keep going - what a f***ing mess.    

So much news to catch up on, my eyes are blurry from reading all the posts.  Congrats rooz triplets is amazing fantastic news.  My friend who had IVF triplets at 44 saw the multiple pregnancy expert at Kings about reduction, he advised that if they had the support around them and would be able to manage financially they should go ahead, which they did and have 2 boys and a girl, born a few weeks early but fine.  Miranda - sorry to hear about your doggy troubles and glad it looks like bryony is going to be ok.  Bodia - good luck with your 2WW.  Will catch up with the rest of you soon, hope you're all ok, just wanted to let you know i hadn't vanished completely.
take care
Kirstie


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kirstit -   There is not much I can say.  I'm so so sorry.  Sending you hugs and kisses.  

Mirra - Hows Byrony?  

bodia - how you feeling? Not long now.  

Sarah - I love the corals and the monkeys... cool ... how was it?  I normally do a couple of festivals each year but not this one. Must be getting old!  

Pin - you want me to make a referral to OT and get you a hoist fitted!!  

Nicks - hows you feeling my lovely?  

Merse - Hows the head? I smoke when I'm drunk too!  

Well I had a fun night out in Notts with the boys, we went to a pub called the trip in Notts and it has.. ready for it... A fertility chair!!!!  Aparently you are destined to get up the duff soon after sitting on it!! You can guess where I was sitting slurping my booze!!    I'm suggesting a big PR night out at the Trip and we can all take turns?? All the blokes had just ahd babies (or so it seemed) so there was alot of dad talk going on, Tim was the oly one who doesn't have a sprog.  

There was only a couple of girls in the whole place and millions of blokes... so any single mates they would love it!!

Any way I'm in a panic, a week to the wedding and I have nothing to wear!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kirstieb   
I know weve not said hi yet on this thread but I couldnt not say how sad I was to read your news, 
I know you said your due back at work as your compasionate leave has finished 
but could your gp not give you a sick note for an extra week or two  do you work in a hospital  
     

Laurab  I am in notts with a group of FF's and your post about the fertility chair is well timed! 

Pamela This thread will explain it a bit more - not sure if there is a link but google HK if not and have a read 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37205.0

Thanks  to everyone who said  
I am just off nights so trying to catch up, sorry im not up to speed with personals as yet 
I am reading and will jump in as and when

~Dizzi~


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Dizzi - Oh fab!!  Do you know the trip to jerusolom pub?  on the 1st floor!!  Let me know how you get on..  see if it works!  I sat on it, but my next IVF is years away so not sure how long it holds its power for!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Kirstie, I am so sorry. How utterly devastating for you.
I hope you have some good news soon, to balance things out. Just being an amateur psychologist here, but this possibly wasn't the right time to find out you were pg anyway - you'd have felt such confusing emotions. Grief and elation are just too much all at the same time. But now your dad's looking over you, who knows what might happen?
I hope you can get some sick leave. Just phone in sick for a few days, then get your GP to write you a note - after all you've been through this year you are entitled to some time, notice period or not. Bugger em.

Laura - Bryony is fine! She has two tubes sticking out of her to drain off the fluid, and big, big stitches, but she's going about like nothing's happened! An inspiration to breast cancer survivors everywhere, I reckon. And at £404 her vet bill was cheap, considering she had a full breast strip - liposuction for doggies! Maybe people'll stop telling me she's fat now... Winkers.
Was the fertility chair comfy?  Did it vibrate? 

Dizzi - you going to try it then?  

Merse - you go for it! It's so frustrating when I hear the bollix that's told people randomly by different clinics. Makes me furious!   It's almost as if they can't be bothered to know everything there is to know about their trade. I know if there was any new development in say, libel law, I'd want to know about it, but these fertility 'experts' don't seem to give a fig.

Sarah - what i wouldn't give not to have had a *** for three months! tghey must develop a willpower pill soon, mustn't they? I'm convinced the cure is out there, but smokers pay too much to the government to make them release it! Great conspiracy theory, huh?

Nicks me darlin' - how's you?

Rooz, how's our babies?

Bodia - tested yet?  

Carole, Odette, Pin, Pam, and everyone else - hi!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Fab news... is that it now? Was it cancerous? Do they need to do anything further?  £404 aint bad at all.  The chair was big and wooden and not comfy... maybe we could invent a new one with more tech support... in-built dildo cam etc!?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

YES!you bet I am 
I just posted on the chatters thread (the FF's I am going with)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99757.msg1494817#msg1494817


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep, that's all the cancer out of her, thank heaven. We were lucky to catch it so early, as it was fast-growing.

Have any of you tried the Cerne Giant? It's very near me if you need somewhere to stay after bonking on the hillside!

Did you see the news item where they chalked Homer Simpson beside it?

Here's the alternative version (you have to wait a few secs for anything to happen)

http://www2.b3ta.com/host/creative/46786/1184604040/HomerChalk.gif

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Miranda! you should put that on the Jokes section of FF!!!
or in the VIP area for 10 credits . . . . 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, I get credits for that sort of thing? I am CREDIT HUNGRY.

may well do that!!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

top news about the doggy M!  You must be chuffed.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am! I can't believe she's all ok. Think Felix being killed really dented my confidence, and made me feel like everything was happening at once.

Really though, it's been AGES since anything really nice happened to me! Maybe soon, eh?

Also, regarding getting bad news on top of bad news, I've also started to struggle with the idea of me as a mum now, which is odd. I just wonder after all this effort and emotion if I wouldn't be better giving up on the idea. Is that weird?
I used to have such a clear picture in my head of me as a mum, but it's gone. I think I may just have this one shot in Turkey then call it a day.

It may be just the week I'm having - scuse the depressing post!

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Your just arming yourself - putting the barriers up and planning a way through it, which is OK we all do it
stay  that this one is THE one  

~Dizzi~


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

M - Dizzi is right, I do it too, I think maybe I'm just getting sweep along and I don't want to be a mum.  Just protecting yourself.  Sleep well and wake up full of   tom.

Night girls.
XXx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks you two! Hate the thought I might have lost sight of the goal.

Think I need a holiday...

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Kirstie am so sorry to hear about your dad, ithink you should take as much time as need off work. And if your leaving anyway does it make much difference? Sending you  and  
I am so confused about what to do next in this whole tx malarkey, don't know whether to stay where i am (i like everyone and they know me and its 5 mins down the rd) or try somewhere new (like the lister who may try something else, but its miles away and can i stand a new place?) Also like you Miranda at the mo i just can't picture myself as a mum, i just can't see it happening! So how many times can i put myself and dh through it? Also just lately we haven't been getting on and its all due to this. I've been in a world of my own and completely pushed him away,so now we don't feel that close anymore. We have talked about it this weekend so hopefully we can put things right and i can try and not let tx take over my whole life!!!!! Feel so bloody miserable  
Sorry for the me post but need some advice


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

P.s Mir glad your doggies gonna b ok send him  xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Miranda -     what a laugh! Just watched The Simpsons movie yesterday so really was really cracking up when I saw your post.

How are you doing my friend?

Not been on the boards for a while  - just returned from sunny spain.  I went for my first consultation at the Barcelona IVI Clinic.

Firsly I really like their attitude and they have encouraged me to try with my own eggs.  They said that my hormanal levels are good but because I am a poor responder there is no need to up injection levels - they suggest lowering the dose and not overworking the ovaries if I am only going to produce not much eggs and egg quality would be better as a result (Interesting!).

On the not so good note, I need to remove my last remaining fallopian tube because it has been inflamed since my last ectopic and the tube is filled with water (they couldn't even see my left ovary when scanning me).  On my last last EC the hospital didn't even want to go there and just stuck with the right ovary.
This could have resulted in my embryo's not sticking if fluid was leaking into my uterus wich is toxic.  Now the funny thing is that my Hospital here told me the same thing but they suggested I give IVF two go's and if no success then have this operation.

So maybe I have been wasting precious time trying IVF when it was never going to work?  Anyway I'm a bit gutted because I wanted to use the summer months to have another go at IVF but the spanish clinic tells me I would be wasting money and that to have the operation first.  God I hate operations but now that this could me my chance to conceive.  I don't know how long this is going to take - trying to sort it all out now.

Anyway that is my news -  

Hello to those I have not spoken to for a while 

Much Love

Odettexxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Odette! THERE you are! I worried where you'd popped off to.

well, I'd say that was all sounding very positive - it's such a relief to have someone tell you what to do, rather than just carrying on the same. if you'll have a better chance once that tube is out, that's great! Even if it does beggar up your plans a bit.
Barcelona sounds good! Sounds knowledgable and positive.

Merse - you're not alone, chick. It's really hard once you're a way down the line a bit, to visualise what made you start on this road in the first place.
If it's causing arguments yes, I think it's time to give yourself a specified time out - pick a length of time, even if it's short, where you know you're not going to do anything tx.
What I really, really resent is knowing my time is running out so I've got to get on with it or regret it. I'm really ****** off about that. I'd rather wait a year between treatments, because of the holiday time and the stress. But I can't if I'm to have any chance.

xxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

aaargh! Just wrote a ridiculously long post to catch up with everyone and have lost it. F'ing hell. How did i manage that? Can't rewrite everything now i'm afraid as about to set off to Dartmouth, (then on to Cornwall) with DH for a week but will try to find somewhere there where i can catch up again. Someone up there obviously thought you'd be better off spared from my waffle!

In the meantime, let me just say to Kirstie, how sorry i am to hear your news. You must be feeling in bits at the moment and needing more time off work is totally understandable. I hope you can get some extended leave sorted out because your health comes first. I'm sending you loads of hugs and  . xxxx

...and Bodia - stay +ve, don't do a me and convinve yourself that it's AF coming because you have encouraging signs of an implantation bleed so i'm praying that's what it is.    

Love to all of you and keep well,

Sorry to dash off like this, 

Rooz xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Well...I went literally out of my mind over the weekend, and tested early. I got a positive! Didn't believe it of course, so I tested again (twice) this morning, and still positive! Have spoken to the clinic; the consultant says it's too late for it to be the HCG, so am starting to allow myself to believe.

Obviously very early days, and I had two lots of spotting over the weekend, so hoping for no more of that. Clinic want me to test again on Weds and if it's still positive they'll set a scan date.

Very scared, but thrilled to have got this far!

Thank you all so much for welcoming me onto this board, and for your support throughout the 2ww. I hope each and every one of you achieves their dreams.

Lots of love,

xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS BODIA!

WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS TO HAVE ON THIS BOARD!

Enjoy the rest of the day and the  next 9 months and to infinity and beyond! 

odettexx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Quick girls - we're on a roll! let's all get tx-ing fast!

Bodia - HUGE congratulations!!!!

Well done you!

Right girls - are we taking bets on how many's in Bodia? Sweepstake? Anyone?

Call ourselves a poor responders' board? Pah - we'll show em.

 to Bodia!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girlies

Bodia - Well done little lady  , do you think you and Roozie could sprinkle some of that baby dust our way  

Kirsty - I know there's nothing that anybody can say that will make you feel any better but I'm sending you a big hug  . Your dad will always be with you, watching over you and keeping you safe xx

Merse - I'd like to lose another 10lbs, but realistically I'll stick with another 4 or 5 lbs before I go away at the end of August. You sound as though you're feeling really low matey. Come on   we'll all have a baby to cuddle soon. I know it!

Mirra - Good conspiracy theory about the ****. You too hun, you've come this far and yes you'll have changed along the way with all of the knocks that this IVF malarkey doles out, but deep down you're the same person with the same wish that you started with. I think we all go through periods where we just want to give up and we question whether its really for us, but deep down I think we all know in our heart of hearts that its still as important to us as when we started on this road. You spurr me on mrs so come on lets have some more  .  

Laura - Oh my god the Artic Monkeys were amazing!!! I so miss my old lifestyle, we used to go to loads of festivals, Reading, V etc and I haven't been anywhere this year until yesterday. It was a really hot day aswell and we blagged our way into the VIP stand right near the stage so we had seats and a fab view of all the bands. We had a ball and I think I've developed a bit of a schoolgirl crush on Alex Turner, bit young but he's lurrrvvverrrrllllyyy!! Amy lush Winehouse was bit up herself though, she just looked like she couldn't be arsed. The Coral were fab and so were Supergrass.

Hi Oddette  

Nicki - your little smiley made me chuckle  

Hello to everyone I've missed
Sarah xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for your congrats girls.

_Here's the latest..._

Been torturing myself. Tested yesterday at 2pm with Clearblue digital; positive. Then this morning at 4.30 am First Response and Clearblue Digital (both positive.) Then had to check tonight, so at 6pm tested with a Predictor and got a BFN. Had drunk loads of water before, so tried to put it down to that. Tested again with clearblue (not digital) and got a faint line. AAARGH!!!!

Will test again in the morning, and again on Weds. Please pray that it stays positive for me!!!! 

If I can get to Weds the clinic will set a scan date...and then I can simply obsess and worry about that!

Also, went to doctors. Saw a very helpful locum who tried to get me into early pg unit for a scan; but far too early. So, am having HCG and Progesterone blood tests tomorrow and Thurs. 

Thanks again for all the wonderful support on this board.

xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Managed to get appointment for the 15th Aug at the Hammersmith so that I can book my Laparoscopy asap.  Can't believe that I managed to do this so soon as I kept persisting when told I had to wait for the end of sept.  Yippee!

I'm going to turn 40 this week (God help me!) I'm getting old! 

odettex


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats Bodia    Don't torture yourself - its a def BFP - just too early for diluted wee! We are on a roll! 
Mirra - glad the doggy is fine   Any news on the book? You will be a mummy one day - we all will   Have you had blood taken yet?  You too Pammy?
Rooz - hope you are OK and have a nice holiday.  Spect you have a fat tummy already    
LB - That fert chair sounds good - I can imagine you sat in it all night!  
I thought you had bought a dress for this wedding?  I have one on 25th and haven't even started shopping yet.    hey check out your ticker!  Not long now!
Merse - if its the clinic where you have already had a BFP and liked it then maybe you should stay there.  If they can do something different this time you might just have a better cycle.  
Swinny - Never heard of Alex Turner - you youngsters   I did download an album for the first time the other day though so i'm not that much of an old fogie! Where you going end August?
Hi Oddetster   so will you get your hydro done here on the NHS or will you pay to get it done in time?  Glad it was positive in Barcelona especially re own eggs.
Kirstie - I am so sorry to hear about your dad. Losing a parent is such a hard thing.  My dad died from leukaemia 2 years ago. Hope you sort out you work issues. Sometimes being at home is no better than work cos you dwell on things. It will be your turn for some good news soon I hope - he will be looking out for you.  
KJ - how's the heatwave?  and the husband?
Emma - your appt is soon is it hun? Hope HK treating you well.

Hi to all the others I've missed and any lurkers!  

I'm on call tonight but hopefully quiet.  We are going for counselling tomorrow at 4pm.  They took so long in making the appt I wasn't going to bother but now its done.  i still feel i am hurting inside especially when I have to tell people of another failure.  I hate trying so hard and not getting a result its just so alien to me.  Might help to talk things through.  Went for a run yesterday so feel pleased with myself, haven't been for 2 months due to colds/IVF/lethargy etc.  Some rels stayed in our holiday cottage and they've sent some M&S vouchers as a thankyou so may be persuaded to do a bit of retail therapy this week!

PS Odette - just read your post - good news on appt!  Not so good on birthday    


Love Nickster


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Bodia -      Congrats girl!!

Sarah - Oh I'm jealous... maybe I should go book some V tickets??  Can't beat sunny day in a field listeneing to music!  

Nicks - I've been thinking of counselling again. I do often feel so very low and I have really isolated myself from both family and friedns as I'm fed up of letting everyone down, people must be so bored of me and miserable life.    And yes I did have a dress, but took it back!  Still have shoes etc to get now and a sunday outfit!  Weddings are such hard work!

Flooz -How are you and our kids?  

Pin - How you doing?  whens the maternity leave?

Mirra- How are you feeling today honey?  

Odette - hmmmm.  Very interesting.  I've also hard alot of stuf about high doses can cause poor quality embies... I think I have decided to have a go doing something different after my next round, was thinking Istanbul but maybe I'll look into Barcelona, are they expensive?  I'm having my hydros removed end of the month.. god knows why they didn't remove them with my ep surgery!!??  Daft just leaving blocked and squished tubes.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm just watching that medical prog on BBC1, anyone else... was a gas lady on it and she was lovely... I thought of you nicks. Lady had c-section at 29 weeks, I cried, was lovely.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just a quick post as I am supposed to be modding my boards . . .

*Bodia 
OMG * 

*On your *


Ive contacted the Lister today and have arranged a telephone consultation for the 20th of Aug to get this ball rolling again,
seems we are all feeling the same at the moment, a bit down a bit undecided re next steps and Dh/Dps who are getting on our nerves!!!
I'm on nights tommorow again so will do a personals post during one of my breaks 
Love to all


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Dizzi - Are you a nurse?

Odette - Just had a look at IVi website, no prices!!  Did you find out how much?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes I was watching it LB - high risk stuff!  
Sorry Dizz - forgot you earlier   Are you a nurse?  I was going to ask that! Or maybe a taxi driver?!   Post office?  god struggling here for night shifts - 24 hour tesco?  Directory enquiries?
 
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Dizzi - Sorry I'm being so sexist!! Nurse!!  Maybe your a pilot? Or a doctor likes our nicks? Or emergency vet? Or maybe a 'lady of the night'!!??


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Nicki - You're a better woman than me with the old downloading. My DH has got our computer locked up tighter than the Pentagon, I'm not allowed to have any music downloady sites on just in case we get a virus...what a load of crap, virus my ar*e, he's almost living in the dark ages. Alex Turner is the lead singer from the Artic Monkeys matey and he looks about 18 but there's something very cute about him. If I didn't know any better I'd swear that I was ovulating getting all heated under the collar about a young pup.

talking of pups... Mirra how's our poorly pup??

Laura - get us both a ticket for V I fancy it too!!

Dizzi - Are you a pharmacist who works in an all night chemist? Or maybe a policewoman/paramedic/firewoman?  

Sarah xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah - This will be the first time is about 8 years I've not been to V, its only 20 mins up the road so a bit rude not to go, but wasn't sure were I'd be with treatment so didn't book to go and now tickets are going for over £200 for a weekend pass on ebay!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Swinny said:


> Dizzi - Are you a pharmacist who works in an all night chemist? Or maybe a policewoman/paramedic/firewoman?
> Sarah xx





laurab said:


> Dizzi - Sorry I'm being so sexist!! Nurse!! Maybe your a pilot? Or a doctor likes our nicks? Or emergency vet? Or maybe a *'lady of the night'*!!??


  



Nicki W said:


> Sorry Dizz - forgot you earlier  Are you a nurse? I was going to ask that! Or maybe a taxi driver?!  Post office? god struggling here for night shifts - 24 hour tesco? Directory enquiries?
> 
> NW





laurab said:


> Dizzi - Are you a nurse?


Close I am a HCA (health care assistant) on a surgical ward at our local hospital! 
doing far too many shifts over the next 2 weeks than I should!

~Dizzi~


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bodia congrats  fantastic news!! And don't worry about first response they are rubbish asda and clear blue are the best!! Bloods on weds will tell you its def positive and you can only have that hormone in you wee this late on if you are pregnant!!
Thanks for those who gave me advice, i am really down at the mo not getting on with dh gets you that way! I know its because we've had a terrible year with miscarriage and abandoned cycle and not knowing what to do next!!  
Odette good news on early appoint!
Kirstie 
Hope everyone else ok?
Off for FSH blood test today.
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Morning Girls 

Merse1- Good morning early riser - how are you doing? I know things have been hard for you but I'm sending you lots of love and hugs     Let us know how you got on with your FSH blood test.

Miranda - Glad to hear that your dog is recovering - he/she is such a cutie pie from the picture you posted.  I know what you mean about time running out and that there is no rest for us in between treatment because we don't have time on our sides.  That's why I was so eager to do tx this summer and now I have to wait more months to continue.  It's crazy isn't it that even in a few months your fertility drops considerably.  Hows things with Istanbul?

Swinny- Nice to meet you - I too have suffered two ectopics - they stink! 
Worst thing imaginable but we need to pick ourselves up and carry on and not let it get us down.  Whats your plan at the moment?

NickiW - Nice hearing from you - youre 39 like me (not for long though ) I am hoping to get my lap on the NHS.  So sorry about your recent result, it's been hard for me too when I got a BFN this June.  Hope that you can talk things through at the counselling session today.

Laurab - The IVI Barcelona consultation costs around £150-£200, The cycle costs about 3500 euros plus drugs (total being 6,000-7,000 euros).  Good luck with Turkey!  So you had an ectopic too and had hydos (what are they exactly?)  I know what you mean about having them taken out earlier.

Kirstie - So sorry about your dad  Be kind to yourself, you really need some time out!

As for me, I hate the fact that after an IVF cycle you have to wait so long for the follow-up.  For me it is 3 months and only becuase I called up to see if there were any cancellations was the reason I got this Aug 15th appt.  I was orginally told that there was no cancellation policy but it was all a lie because when I did it on my own back and rang appointments, a lady was able to be fit me in earlier.  What we women have to go through IVF and on top of that wait 3 months for a follow up is bloody cruel if you ask me. 

Anyway enough of me nagging, this afternoon I am going out with my mum and two nieces to see Hairspray.

I'm going to BLOW A BIG KISS to all you lovely ladies.

  

Odette xxxxxxxxxx

ps I forgot  - two more days in my thirties - hitting the big 40 on thursday YIKES!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

everyone,

Kirstie   I was so saddened to read about your Dad.  I can only imagine how you feel but I hope dh is taking good care of you.  Re the work situ - have you thought about doing some volunteer work whilst taking time out from work.  There are lots of charities that need a few hours help a week and it could also make you feel like you're doing something worthwhile (and take your mind of tx).

Bodia -   on your    I think the PR's are due a set of twinnies after Rooz's triplets!! Keep us posted on your HCG results.

Merse   with the FSH test.  I can't believe it's come round so soon.

Mirra - Glad Bryony is on the mend.  

Nicks - Hope the counselling goes well.  Are you having to pay for it?  I'm in the process of organising of organising some counselling out here

Well, we had our consultation yesterday.  The Dr was very nice (had a lovely bedside manner which helps!).  Dr said he would put me on the Antagonist Protocol - never heard of that before but apparently it's similar to the SP but without the sniffing/dr during stimms and with centrotide towards the end.  Anyone else had the AP?  He seemed very confident that we would harvest a good crop of eggs and said we could start our tx when my next af comes (I'm currently cd12 of 2.  That threw me slightly as I though you had to wait at least three months in between tx. I've had the af after my failed tx and one natural one so far.  Do you think it's too soon to start?  DH wants to wait a while until we're a bit more settle in HK but I'm gagging to get back on the rollercoaster.....it's still currently under discussion!!  

Interestingly the Dr said that they do ICSI as standard out here, however, I could opt for normal IVF as we had 100% fert last time.  It's our decision, but I'm erring towards ICSI as at least you have a higher chance of more eggs fertilising..right??  Please correct me if I'm wrong, it's just that until yesterday I'd never really had to consider ICSI as dh's swimmers appear to be ok, but that could have changed recently as he's been back on the  .  The Dr also said that for EC (assuming I get that far!) I could chose between sedation and a light GA.  Nicks - may be you could assist here as this is your domain.....last time I had heavy sedation.  Is that similar to a light GA?  The sedation I had for EC was very different to the GA I had for my Lap & Dye.  Apparently he does 95% of EC under light GA and most patients are ready to leave as soon as they've eaten and had a wee (about 2-3 hours).  

It's still hot here.  The old computer I was using  until our sea freight arrives finally died last night so I'm back to using a communal one so no prolonged surfing of FF for me at the mo    Still looking for somewhere to live but we think we may have found an apartment on the south side of the Island - we're going back for a 2nd viewing tomorrow.  

Anyway, have come over all tired - think it must be the wine I had at lunchtime!  Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned - this thread is very busy at the mo.

emmax


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Fan bloody tastic Bodia - this thread is really hotting up!

Kirstie - very sorry to hear about your Dad

Nicks - hope the counselling goes well. Know exactly what you mean. I have never tried this hard before at anything and still ended up with absolutely nothing. If it was an exam I would have passed by now, if you had to buy a baby I would have saved up by now. Sometimes it is very very hard but you are not a failure and you shouldn't give two stuffs about what other people think - its only you and DH that matter.

Roozie - hope you are having a great holiday

Ali - hope you are ok

Odette - I am 40 1/2! For the big 40 - have a big party and enjoy its really not that bad!

Laura - you made me chuckle with the fertility chair. Have visions of you having to be dragged off it at chucking out time!

Merse - be interesting to see how day 3 compares to day 5 with the FSH

Mira - fab news on Bryony. Loved the homer chalk thing 

Swinny - can't believe how long St Marys take to get a copy of your notes. I picked mine up from my clinic 3 days after I asked for them. I think it says a lot about the place. I would put a complaint in there is no justification for 40 days.

Kerry - well done with the weight loss. I just seem to be getting fatter at the minute.

Emma - I am no expert but I think ICSI practically forces an egg to fertilise even if its not great quality. If you had 100% fertilisation with IVF I would be inclined to stick with this.

I went to the GP yesterday for a DHEA and testosterone test. My GP didn't know much about the DHEA but said she would find out and then I could go back and have both tests done together. Well she has just rang and said she had contacted the local hospital who advised me to stop taking it as it is positively harmful. I wish I had a pen and paper when she rang but she was going on about there being no assay measurements for women as it was normally a blood test for men and it having a verolising effect ie more male. She said she had explained my situation to the hospital and they were sympathetic but advised me to stop taking it immediately. Don't know what to do even after all this I still want to carry on until Sept tx as my response before has been so bad. If someone like Nicki who is not only a DR but also affected by IF and she is willing to give it a go its good enough for me. I will stop at EC in Sept though.

Hope I haven't missed anyone

Pam x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Emma - wine at lunch time??  Good girl!!   Still haven't asked time about that island.. I will try to remember! Hmmm, I've always been told 3 AFs between treatment.. so I think your fine to start next cycle.    I wouldn't do ICSI unless you need to, its only just become avaliable and I went to a few open eves and they said that the long term effects are unknown still (although nothig to sugest that there is anything wrong) if an egg doesn't fertilise I guess there is something wrong with it.

Merse - Good luck today, sorry your feling down, I think we are all ging through a bit of a crappy time at the moment.  

Kirsie - How you feeling?  

Odette - Hydros are just water in the fluid of your tubes, it goes toxic and stops implantation.  Your chances are greatly improved once they are out.  Ohhhh the big 40!!  What are your plans?

Dizzi - HCA!! I wasn't too far out with the nurse then!!    

Ok I need a bit of family advise...

I haven't told my family about my treatment as I can't stand all the questions and all the letting them down. They know I did IVF last year but not told them anything since.  My mum can be really anxious and her sis has cancer and so I thought its easier just not to tell her as she will just worry.  Also I guess I should say we are not close, we have very different views and don't speak that often.

Well  went for dinner a couple of weeks ago with my sister and she asked so I told her everything but said I did not want my mum to knw about my op as she will just worry and so is easier for her not to know.  Well I spoke to my mum last week and she was very offish with me and said 'anything you need to tell me' and I just said no, well I texted my sister last night and she admitted she told my mum! 'As she asked how I was'.  I'm really ****** off, now not only do I not get on with my mum she now knows I'm lying to her.  ****** off with my sis too as its not difficult to keep your mouth shut ad if she really thinkgs my mum needed to know she should have said I should tell her and I would of.  It looks so bad my sister ahs told her and told her that Ididn't want her to know.   Families hate them.  What should I do from here?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Laura* 
Personaly I would ring your mum back and say the truth, you diddnt tell her because you diddnt want her to worry esp as she has lots going on atm neither did you want lots of questions adding to your stress levels, tell her you told your sister in confidence and she had no right to repeat it!

*Pamela * re the DHEA - the response you got is stock standard here in the UK - in the USA however it is more rountinly used tested have you read the threads here on FF with the pros and cons, there are a few links included within the threads, from my understanding, DHEA is better for women in their early 40s although ladies in their late 30's have seen benifits, another member on here has lowered her FSH by using it.
It was first mentioned to me by a consultant at the lister, his words were its not avalible in the UK but you can get it from the states and it helps if taken a couple of months pre IVF.

*Emma choc* - When do you expect your container to arrive  can you not treat yourself to a laptop pc in the interim  as to your IVF go for it ICSi as standard WOW! again the UK lags behind.

*Odette*, Laura is spot on about the hydos, have the OP then TX - I read about a woman on here who found this out far to late and she had spent thousands having IVFs before she was told this 

*Merse*  for your FSH test, who does the test for you your GP or your Clinic  Mine was last tested 12 months ago by the clinic 
sorry to all Ive missed,

~Dizzi~


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Goodness, woke up at 7.30am, did some e-mails and then went back to bed again and just got up at 11.30am feel so lazy.............
I have 2 months off at the moment - will need to get a routine going.

Emmachoc - I've had the Antagonist Protocol - it was much better than the long protocol - it only takes two weeks instead of the usual 6weeks.  It should go like a breeze.

Pamela - No big party, couldn't really face anything to celebrate about as I face 40 without a child - ironic though as I might be celebating with our closest friends who are expecting.  Probably do something on my 50th when I have my babies around me (mine or adopted).

Laura - right I got you (re hydros)  I should have had this operation last year but didn't go ahead because the hospital messed it all up with me - long story.  I also was advised to have this on my second ectopic but I was so scared and thought it unnecessary.  And now I can't turn back from it.  Whern are you having yours done?

Dizzi Squirrel - Bloody hell! I 've been wasting my time! Anyway I can go ahead with my next attempt knowing that won't get in the way with my tx. 


Odette xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - My op is end of August.  So why are you off for 2 months?? Lucky you!  There is a hydro thread on the diagnosis and starting out boards, lots of the girls on there have got preg 1st treatment after op!    Unfortunatly it doesn't improve egg quality or quantity, so I am still positive my next tx won't work, but will be all ready for my donor cycle!!  

Dizi - thing is I don't really speak to my family and this was the first time I had opened up to any of them over my treatment and feel so upset that all she was doing was getting info or 'gossip' to pass back to my mum.  The rest of the family are all close, its just me thats the outcast!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura - thanks for the hydro thread info - wow! you know so much.

What was the waiting time on your op?  I bet you can't wait until the end of August.

Depending on how my next cycle goes will depend if I go on teh donor cycle too.

speak soon.

odettexx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - I have had to wait 3 months for the op... which seems ages.  Still a amonth to go although am on the cancellation list.  I so wish I didn't have to know so much!!  But that was because I wanted to go to different hospital, if i went to the local one it would have been about 6 weeks.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura - that's not too bad - it won't be long now - I'll know on the 15th Aug more or less how long I will have to wait.  

Oh yes I have 2 months off because I only work alongside the school term, Yippe!

Got to dash, am meeting my nieces - going to to a matinee of Hairspray.

odettex


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - Have a lovely time. XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just had FSH done, so now a waiting game for that!!
Laura is there no way you can patch things up with your family? xxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Goodness you lot can chat!!!  

Nicki - Hope the counselling went well. I am also a runner. I find it really helps me to deal with all the stress of IF, but it took me a long while to get back into after last failed IVF. I did Race for Life in June and got my best ever time...despite the fact I was d/r so I was very pleased! Hope you enjoy it.

Laura - It's so hard not to feel the weight of other's expectations isn't it. Hang in there. xx

Merse -  for FSH results.

Odette - Sorry you've had  a long wait; private or NHS?

Emma - Only you and DH will know when you are truly ready to start again. Hope you are settling into HK.

Was up at 2am and got a positive (with clearblue) and a negative (the neg ones were with Predictor HPT which I think are crap! ) 

Dh thinks I am an  !!! Then was lying awake relieved, then lying awake worrying that not sleeping would effect my lovely embies!   

Anyway, I am not allowing myself to believe it's real until I retest tomorrow and call the clinic and get a scan date...

Had a HCG / progesterone test today, results after 2pm tomorrow!

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Bodia - how many tests have you bought for goodness sake!    Glad you are OK. Good luck for HCG - Roozers was thousands!! My counselling is later on today.
LB - your sister shouldn't have told if you said not too.  Speaking to your mum and explaining might help  
Merse - glad test out of the way.
Odette - least you have a plan of action now and after the op hopefully a much better chance 
Dizzi - how was the surgical 'lady of the night shift'?!    You are a very knowledgable HCA - ever thought of re-training as a fert consultant?!  
Ems - great news re appt!  You have left ample time between - I would go for it. Antagonist means 'drug that switches off' and this is what is used to stop you ovulating.  Buserelin is an agonist 'drug that switches on' as it first of all gives your hormones a kick before blocking them.  that's why its sometimes used on SP as this little hormone kick is useful (flare protocol). sounds like they have it all well sorted anyway. Rooz was on antagonist - remember she had a scary day when they thought she would ov early (very rare!)  Good job she didn't have all 5 put back!      
With regards to EC - ask whether an anaesthetist will do the sedation - sometimes its just the fertility doctor and they don't do it as well as anaesthetist cos they don't normally use the newer anaesthetic drugs.  My anaesthetic consultant GA was much better than fert Dr sedation, but if anaesthetist is doing it either will be fine.  Sedation means you should stay in verbal communication and maintain your own airway, there is a fine line between them - if you are asleep and snoring and not responding then you are probably anaesthetised albeit lightly!  
Pammie - thanks for kind words   No-one will have heard of DHEA as a supplement as Dr Dizzi says - I hadn't even heard of it.  I don't think it is a routine test at a hospital lab so that's why they would have said that.  It was my consultant who first mentioned it to me. As soon as they do a good trial and it gets published in a mainstream journal like the British Journal of medicine then everyone will hear about it. 
Hello to every else  
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Hope counselling goes well.. are you a counselling virgin?  I'm s/he will be gentle with you!  

Bodia -   You are very funny!!! 

Merse - Is it day 3 this time?

XX


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow congratulations Bodia.  Hope everything goes ok.

Swinny the clinic I use is called Akeso.  I dont know if it is the one you have heard about - I hope so though!!

Mir glad to hear your furbaby is on the mend.  My parents dog had his op and we are waiting for the results.  He also has kidney failure so has to eat special food and is allowed no treats!!

My festival was good but there was loads of standing around.  Fifty Cent and Akon were awesome.

Diet still going ok.  I have now lost 13 lbs but have not eaten a lot in the past couple of days.  Still killing myself in the gym though.

Glad Charley went from BB but I am gutted about Chanelle, I bloody hate Ziggy, get him out next!!

Hello to everybody.

Speak soon
Kerry


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Laura - I would ring your Mum and tell her why you wanted to keep things to yoursef. Even though you are not close you are still her daughter and I can understand her being hurt that you didn't tell her. I have only just told my Mum that we are trying for a baby and IVF and she was hurt I had kept it to myself for two years even though I didn't see the point as she lives a long way from me and I thought she would just worry. I know your sister shouldn't have said anything if you told her not to but maybe she told your Mum as she was worried about you. 

Dizzi and Nicki- I have calmed down after my little DHEA wobble! Off on holiday soon so looking forward to lots of free time if my DHEA side effects return 

Bye for now

Pam x


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Nicki - forgot to say I hope the councelling went well today

Pam x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Counselling was very good - nice to talk to someone who is paid to listen to all your crapness!   LB - I indeed was a counselling virgin  
Love ya!  
Nickster


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura - I have been to V for the last five years but didn't get a ticket this year either for the same reasons as you. Bet we've bumped into one another in drunken haze and not even known it.  So whereabouts do you live then?

How did you know about your hydros situation? Were you in pain or did they run some more tests to identify that problem? Just a bit worried as I like you have had ectopics.

As for your sister blabbing to your mum, I think you need to give your mum a call and be totally honest with her and just say that there really wasn't anything cloak and dagger about you not telling her and that you just wanted to spare her any more worry, cos worrying is what mums do best ain't it!

Odette - Nice to meet you too. I think the fact that we've suffered ectopics has toughened us up to be honest. When you've been that low, the only way is up, right!! To be honest when the last consultant wrote me off and said that there's no chance that IVF will work for me, the fact that I have had 2 ectopics was the only thing that spurred me on. The way I figure it is that if I've been pregnant twice naturally (albeit ectopic) the drugs have got to work eventually, so in a way its helped me keep plugging at this and look forward to my next tx. What's that saying "what doesn't kill us makes us stronger!"
And oh my god, 3 months for a follow up&#8230;.thats mental! I thought I was hard done to with a six week wait. When do you think your next cycle will be??

Pam - Mirra and I have been a little concerned about the whole DHEA debarkle. I was taking the normal DHEA (75mg a day) and then after reading a lot of threads on IVF world I decided a couple of weeks ago to switch to the 7 Keto DHEA but I dropped my dosage (50mg a day). I am like you, I really want to keep taking it, but am more than a little scared that by doing so I am messing my system even more than it was before. I have decided to go back to just the normal DHEA and cut the dosage right down to just 25mg a day. I wish somebody would do some bloody research on it in this country so that we didn't all have to go at things blindly.

Good news on the getting my notes saga, after the threat of complaint  they rang me back and said that if I paid £30 straight away they'd get my records copied and sent to me by the end of the week. So the lady that I spoke to last week who said it'd be at least 40 days was talking out of her .

Bodia - Good luck with the test tomorrow. We'll all be sending positive thoughts. 

Merse - How was your FSH?? Hope you're feeling a bit brighter hun.

Emma - I apparently have had the antagonistic protocol. I was on 25mg of Burseresilin and then 450 Puregon for 2 weeks. I hardly had a gap in between tx's (6 weeks from the first tx and I was back on the drugs for another go).

Nicks - You must have had your last tx about the same time as me matey. Are you still taking DHEA and what dosage?
Hope your counselling goes well for you. I could really have done with counselling after my 1st abandoned cycle, I have never felt so bloody low. Unfortunately it wasn't offered to me. Not doing too bad at the moment, but I will consider it if things go the shape of the pair with my next tx.
I am off to my father in laws villa at the end of August for some much needed relaxation and sunshine. This is it, have a wee peek
http://www.villamimosa.plus.com/index.htm

Kerry - I'll have to find out the full name of the clinic, I've got it written down at work somewhere. Which injections are you having for your endo?

By the way everyone not sure whether its anything to do with the DHEA but my  has gone AWOL. It can't be that I am preggers naturally as it would have to be the immaculate conception (TMI!!!), DH is revising for his finals so he's a bit pre-occupied at the moment. Its probs just the fact that I have had 2 cycles within a month of each other and my body has just said whhhoooooaaa there, I've had enough!

Sarah xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah - They found my hydro during EC, although they suspected it on both my IVFs as when I stimm I get a lot of fluid which they can't see much on the scan, dunno why they waited so long to wipe them out!  
I live in Essex near Chelmsford, you prob go to the other site i guess?  There is one up north and then they swap (V i'm talking about!) not sure I would recognise my own mother at a festival!! I do get myself into a bit of a mess while I'm there!    Wasn't radihead fab last year?

Nicks - Glad you enjoyed the counselling.. it is great someone being paid to listen to you whinge! With friedns etc you start to feel a bit selfish going on about your troubles.  So you going back for another helping.  I went for about 6 months once... she had to practically evict me from her office!  

Pam - Thanks but I think if my sis just felt my mum should know she should have just told me to tell her, I think she liked having some gossip to tell, she aint got much excitemtn in her own life... am I sounding bitter and twisted?!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=106772.new#new


----------

